# Il Milan ha scelto Mihajlovic. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore.



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani. 
I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani. I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Come dicevo, son contento. Netta rottura col passato, infatti fino a quando Silvio non da l'ok stento a crederci.


----------



## aleslash (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Molto contento, è l'allenatore che volevo, ma la farsa degli ultimi 20 giorni non mi fa godere di questa scelta


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

Ho paura che Berluscono fa saltare tutto.. quell'essere non mi sembra capace di andare in sintonia con Sinisa..


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



A mio avviso la scelta migliore tra quelli che erano in corsa. Ad uno spogliatoio pieno di prime donne come il vostro un sergente di ferro non può che essere una manna dal cielo.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Giugno 2015)

il gioco che propone non mi fa impazzire, ma almeno sotto il punto di vista caratteriale darà una scossa a questi morti di fame che abbiamo, ora serve comprare, e comprare bene, spero che il condor non ci regali Okaka ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2015)

Segno evidente che non esiste programmazione,
Ancellotti e Mihajlovic come allenatori sono agli antipodi su tutto, rapporto con i giocatori, stile di gioco, personalità ed esperienza a certi livelli.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Pericolo Inzaghi/Brocchi scampato


----------



## wfiesso (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho paura che Berluscono fa saltare tutto.. quell'essere non mi sembra capace di andare in sintonia con Sinisa..



ti prego no, non farmi gelare il sangue ora che sono un pochino soddisfatto dalla scelta


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Ottimo. Allenatore molto promettente. Il migliore dei disponibili.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come dicevo, son contento. Netta rottura col passato, infatti fino a quando Silvio non da l'ok stento a crederci.



Infatti. Se Berlusconi da l'ok, spero proprio che la societa' gli dia carta bianca nel rimettere in riga i giocatori visto i galletti che abbiamo nello spogliatoio e soprattutto garanzie sul mercato


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho paura che Berluscono fa saltare tutto.. quell'essere non mi sembra capace di andare in sintonia con Sinisa..


Ma quello non capisce nulla. Vedrete che non si intrometterà.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Segno evidente che non esiste programmazione,
> Ancellotti e Mihajlovic come allenatori sono agli antipodi su tutto, rapporto con i giocatori, stile di gioco, personalità ed esperienza a certi livelli.



Ma sto Ancelotti non è mai esistito dai ragazzi su..

Se fossimo stati veramente su Ancelotti, non ci sarebbero stati problemi ad andare su Guardiola tipo visto che come ingaggio siamo li.

Ancelotti era tutta fuffa, e secondo me è inutile usarlo come metro di paragone.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Giugno 2015)

non è un top manager, ma tra i migliori dei nuovi allenatori venuti su. purtroppo è interista e non mi è mai stato particolarmente simpatico (anche se non mi ricordo dichiarazioni contro la società milan o giocatori del milan) però se vince ci scordiamo tutto noi tifosi.

Secondo me chiederà anche un certo budget per il mercato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente un allenatore.


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2015)

se c'e anche lucas dlla doyen e' x organizzare il mercato , speriamo
preferivo altro ma ora mi importano solo mercato e risultati


----------



## Davidinho22 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.


Comunque penso sia l'ennesimo segnale del nostro totale ridimensionamento


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il gioco che propone non mi fa impazzire, ma almeno sotto il punto di vista caratteriale darà una scossa a questi morti di fame che abbiamo, ora serve comprare, e comprare bene, spero che il condor non ci regali Okaka ...



.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho paura che Berluscono fa saltare tutto.. quell'essere non mi sembra capace di andare in sintonia con Sinisa..



C'hai ragione.
Mihajlovic è stato a un passo dal Napoli, ma con De Laurentiis non è scoccata la scintilla.
Potrebbe succedere la stessa cosa stasera. 
Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

Vi immaginate Ibra e Sinisa insieme


----------



## franck3211 (3 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo in un bel mercato. Non so se Sinisa verrà accontentato


----------



## S T B (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



l'importante è evitare Inzaghi e Brocchi... quello che mi lascia dubbi è il mercato: senza investitori non si prende nessuno di forte.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> Comunque penso sia l'ennesimo segnale del nostro totale ridimensionamento



E per quale ragione? 
Mihajlovic è uno che non va a fare figure di emme.
Va al Carpi? Allora devono fargli una squadra che può ottenere la promozione.
Va alla Fiorentina? Allora devono fargli una squadra che può andare almeno in Europa League.
Va al Milan? Allora devono fargli una squadra che lotti per il titolo e che si qualifichi senza problemi in Champions.

Naturalmente non potrebbe avanzare le pretese di Ancelotti, ma senza una squadra competitiva non accetterebbe mai l'incarico.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Ancelotti non è mai esistito dai ragazzi su..
> 
> Se fossimo stati veramente su Ancelotti, non ci sarebbero stati problemi ad andare su Guardiola tipo visto che come ingaggio siamo li.
> 
> Ancelotti era tutta fuffa, e secondo me è inutile usarlo come metro di paragone.



Credo anch'io che Ancellotti non è mai stato un candidato, ma non ha comunque senso passare da un propositivista che basa il gioco sulla tecnica a un difensivista che punta più all'atletismo, che oltrettutto secondo mè per una squadra di livello non paga,
ora veramente mi aspetto che si avverino gli incubi dei più pessimisti: Kucka, Okaka cioè tutti giocatori fisici.
Magari se ci va bene arriva Soriano


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho paura che Berluscono fa saltare tutto.. quell'essere non mi sembra capace di andare in sintonia con Sinisa..



Al Milan (inteso a livello sportivo) comanda solo Galliani. Berlusconi è già tanto se si ricorda che siamo rossoneri e non nerazzurri. Se Mihajlovic ha la benedizione del condor non credo ci saranno problemi.


----------



## il condor (3 Giugno 2015)

Mihajlovic nuovo allenatore ma ancora devono liquidare Inzaghi.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate Ibra e Sinisa insieme



Tutti e due che si avviano verso gli spogliatoi ringhiando "***-zo guardi!!?" a Vera Spadini. 

Questi farebbero tremare gli El Shaarawy che giocano per cinque minuti e che si credono dei campioni solo perchè hanno avuto la fortuna di vestire una maglia rossonera.


----------



## smallball (3 Giugno 2015)

ottima scelta


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Era da mesi che l'idea Mihajlovic mi attizzava. I pappemolli della panchina li odio. 

Mi dispiace solo che gli faranno il mercato con le offerte della Caritas.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2015)

Voglio proprio vedere il serbo come tratterà Elsha e le altre Signorine con la cresta e i tatuaggi ... Non lo amo particolarmente ma ha 2 cose che non ha avuto nessun nostro allenatore da 2 anni a questa parte :

- È UN VERO ALLENATORE 
- HA 2 balls CHE GLI FUMANO 

Non mi è chiaro come faccia ad andare d accordo con cravatta gialla per me ha 1 anno di scadenza


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2015)

è una buona scelta. Sopratutto considerando le (nulle) alternative. Questo qui, signori, è un sergente di ferro e farà mangiare il filo spinato ai ragazzi. La sua caratteristica migliore in assoluto è che è completamente esterno all'ambiente Milan. Dopo 2 anni i giocatori torneranno a dare del Lei al loro allenatore. Rigorosamente il Mister. Sono fiducioso perchè non giochiamo le coppe europee e dobbiamo avere l'umiltà di ripartire come una provinciale, e lui è l'uomo giusto. Con un giusto mercato, se ci qualificassimo all'Europa League (vedo il terzo posto ancora come un'utopia) eventualmente potremmo ricambiare il prossimo anno qualora si presentasse l'occasione di prendere un top allenatore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Danè e Roma permettendo, se dalla Samp si portasse dietro Romagnoli e Soriano sarei molto felice. Il resto no, è pattumiera.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace solo che gli faranno il mercato con le offerte della Caritas.



Un mercato da dieci come per Ancelotti non possiamo aspettarcelo, ma uno da otto secondo me lo faranno.
In uno scenario in cui si annuncia Miha tra oggi e domani, e nelle prossime due settimane si chiude per Ibra, il segnale che verrebbe lanciato sarebbe molto importante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2015)

credo che possano incuriosire tutti le statistiche da allenatore di Sinisa:


partite giocate: 156 
vinte: 51	
pareggiate 58
perse: 47


ecco le statistiche dello schifato Montella:

partite giocate: 165 
vinte: 76	
pareggiate 43
perse: 46


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Come ho già detto,senza cessione societaria uno vale l'altro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Giugno 2015)

Mah,il suo arrivo mi sa tanto di progetto del tipo: "Miinghie,con Inzaghi abbiamo fatto 52 punti,con Mihajlovic ne faremo almeno venti in più,El Shaarawy esploderà,tutti i giocatori daranno il 250% e faremo almeno 20 punti in più! E considerando il fatto che quest'anno la Roma è arrivata dietro la Juve con 70 punti,l'anno prossimo possiamo arrivare secondi senza comprare nessuno! "


----------



## kollaps (3 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> e nelle prossime due settimane si chiude per Ibra




In base a cosa?


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2015)

ibra-mihajlovic accoppiata DEVASTANTE dal punto di vista caratteriale e motivazionale. Roba da prendere a morsi le teste degli avversari ogni domenica


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> credo che possano incuriosire tutti le statistiche da allenatore di Sinisa:
> 
> 
> partite giocate: 156
> ...



Bisogna anche dire che la Fiorentina ha una rosa migliore della Sampdoria


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> In base a cosa?



Boh.
Vediamo. 

Secondo me la nuova rosa del Milan sarà quasi completamente pronta entro il giorno del ritiro.


----------



## arcanum (3 Giugno 2015)

Se dovesse venire Sinisa sarei contento...io son convinto che buona parte della nostra rosa è composta da giocatori validi, con uno come Sinisa darebbero il massimo. Gli svogliati, primedonne, ecc o cambiano atteggiamento o cambiano aria.


Parte il totoschiaffo: chi se lo prenderà per primo?
Candidati: Bonera, Menez, Zapata.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ibra-mihajlovic accoppiata DEVASTANTE dal punto di vista caratteriale e motivazionale. Roba da prendere a morsi le teste degli avversari ogni domenica




Sempre che non si prendano a morsi e testate tra loro due....il sangue slavo....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2015)

Certo che... "non allenerò mai palermo e milan"


----------



## Pivellino (3 Giugno 2015)

E' una scelta che non condivido e che non comprendo, vorrei conoscere le motivazioni di una simile scelta.
Cominciamo col dire che arriva per il rifiuto di un altro, e non è già un buon inizio.
Proseguiamo col dire che, tra i potenziali tecnici, è il soggetto più diverso caratterialmente da quello che si era deciso dovesse essere il nostro allenatore. Per questo vorrei capire la motivazione, o magari devo pensare che fosse semplicemente il secondo di una lista fatta a caso?
Se Donadoni è un provinciale lui è uno da parrocchia. Non vedo grandi successi nella sua carriera, promozioni, vittorie eclatanti. Nemmeno in serie minori.
E' un sergente di ferro? Io credo che un uomo dalla forte personalità ed il carattere difficile non si adatterà in una società in cui i ruoli di potere sono così sfumati e la gestione politica delle relazioni è importante. Secondo me rimarrà schiacciato tra B e G.
Dalla sua il fatto che la squadra gli verrà rifondata, dai nomi capiremo.
Tatticamente non mi piace, mai piaciuto. Ma se vince uno si fa andar bene quasi tutto.
Io lo vedo male, pessimo.
Ma giusto per la dimensione da centro classifica che abbiamo può andar bene.
Certo, e concludo.... ma che c'azzecca un serbo con l'Italmilan?
Scelta che evidenzia drammaticamente l'incompetenza di chi ci governa.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Per sicurezza per crederci al 100% aspetto l'ufficialità. Non posso dire di essere felice perché sarebbe troppo, ma sicuramente date le alternative è il "meno peggio" di tutti.Adesso sono curiosa di vedere che genere di mercato faranno, ma non mi aspetto nulla di che. A questo punto direi che i giornalisti che ancora parlavano di Emery possano rassegnarsi, visto che qui sembra cosa fatta.
P.s. Ma tra tutti questi impegni che hanno troveranno il tempo di comunicare ufficialmente l'esonero ad Inzaghi ed al mondo?


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ibra-mihajlovic accoppiata DEVASTANTE dal punto di vista caratteriale e motivazionale. Roba da prendere a morsi le teste degli avversari ogni domenica



In conferenza stampa insieme.


----------



## kollaps (3 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Boh.
> Vediamo.
> 
> Secondo me la nuova rosa del Milan sarà quasi completamente pronta entro il giorno del ritiro.



Speriamo...non riesco più a decifrare le loro mosse..


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere il serbo come tratterà Elsha e le altre Signorine con la cresta e i tatuaggi ... Non lo amo particolarmente ma ha 2 cose che non ha avuto nessun nostro allenatore da 2 anni a questa parte :
> 
> - È UN VERO ALLENATORE
> - HA 2 balls CHE GLI FUMANO
> ...


Condivido.
Onestamente mi sorprende che il duo Silvio/Adriano abbia scelto proprio lui.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2015)

sarà la volta buona che qualcuno appende di nuovo Mosciolivo dopo Seedorf.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Certo che... "non allenerò mai palermo e milan"




Ha anche detto che se aspetta solo Inter e Lazio per allenare una big finisce per non vincere mai niente.


E poi cavolo...Da quanto tempo non facciamo una mossa di mercato che infastidisca i nostri rivali interisti o juventini? E' da anni che becchiamo sassate tra Pirlo, Tevez, mancato approdo di Conte, Brozovic ecc.

Il fatto che Sinisa al Milan faccia girare le scatole agli interisti e sia visto con rispetto dagli juventini, è un indizio che sia una scelta azzeccata.


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2015)

Elezioni finite e adesso torniamo sul mondo normale hahaha


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Ci sarebbe anche un piccolo dettaglio da sistemare....bisognerebbe esonerare Inzaghi...che gli darà la ferale notizia?


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe anche un piccolo dettaglio da sistemare....bisognerebbe esonerare Inzaghi...che gli darà la ferale notizia?



Non vedo l'ora di godermi l'annuncio, è un anno che aspetto. Ora mi metto a refreshare la pagina delle breaking news di acmilan.com fino a quando non compare


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di godermi l'annuncio, è un anno che aspetto. Ora mi metto a refreshare la pagina delle breaking news di acmilan.com fino a quando non compare



Coi popcorn ahahahhahaha


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Elezioni finite e adesso torniamo sul mondo normale hahaha



Non è Ancelotti nè Conte ma è comunque un nome suggestivo che verrebbere a comandare il campo e lo spogliatoio.
Lo scorso anno è stato a un passo dalla Juve prima che arrivasse Allegri. 
E' abbastanza per la Juve ma non per noi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2015)

Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo. Mihajlovic non può venire a fare il burattino di quei due e non può venire ad accettare un mercato fatto di nulla e giocatori non funzionali.


----------



## Heaven (3 Giugno 2015)

Mi piace tanto sinisa, in un certo senso lo preferisco anche ad ancelotti

Per me dura il tempo della conferenza stampa a Milanello, spero che gli venga rinforzata la rosa a dovere.


----------



## smallball (3 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di godermi l'annuncio, è un anno che aspetto. Ora mi metto a refreshare la pagina delle breaking news di acmilan.com fino a quando non compare



a chi lo dici,,,,


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo. Mihajlovic non può venire a fare il burattino di quei due e non può venire ad accettare un mercato fatto di nulla e giocatori non funzionali.



Vediamo cosa succede stasera.
Berlusconi si potrebbe innamorare della sua tenacia e del suo temperamento così come restarne scottato.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2015)

Ci serve un sergente che metta ordine nello spogliatoio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2015)

È il meno peggio forse,a livello caratteriale è quello che ci serve.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2015)

El Sharaawy con lui potrebbe finalmente tornare ad essere un giocatori di calcio...



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Segno evidente che non esiste programmazione,
> Ancellotti e Mihajlovic come allenatori sono agli antipodi su tutto, rapporto con i giocatori, stile di gioco, personalità ed esperienza a certi livelli.


Ancelotti non è mai stato in corsa, è servito soltanto il teatrino per le elezioni. Se verrà davvero Sinisa, è perché ci si sono accordati da tempo.


----------



## Sotiris (3 Giugno 2015)

mi consolo col fatto che la conferma di Inzaghi o la promozione di Brocchi sarebbero state peggio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Giugno 2015)

Povero Inzaghi,sembra una comparsa nei video ***** genere "cuckold". Continua a ripetere "Ho un contrattoh" mentre contattiamo mezzo mondo


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Certo che... "non allenerò mai palermo e milan"



Ovviamente questa frase non lo presenta granchè bene agli occhi della tifoseria,e già di suo non brilla per simpatia;d'altronde noi abbiamo tutti insultato Leonardo quando andò all'Inter (io no,perchè avevo capito che fosse un "dispetto" alla dirigenza e ci stava). Ma penso anche che purtroppo siamo caduti così in bassa fortuna che ci tocca accontentarci e,se arriva davvero,tirare un sospiro di sollievo perchè non ci è capitato il Brocchi di turno o,peggio,l'Inzaghi bis. Le dichiarazioni di Conte "mafia del calcio" non posso accettarle,quelle no,ma queste sono parole che penso più di un allenatore avrà detto in carriera smentendole dopo,non c'è alcuna offesa particolare.Non ci possiamo permettere di soffermarci su ste cose,a me basterebbe già che facesse rigare dritto i giocatori e che desse a questa pseudo squadra un senso nello stare in campo.


----------



## Diavolo18 (3 Giugno 2015)

già postato lo so, ma uno che dice

Alleneresti mai il Milan?"
"No, non potrei. Sono fatto così, magari muoio di fame, ma ho rispetto per le squadre che alleno. Non mi si presenterà mai questa possibilità, parliamoci chiaro, ma se per caso succedesse in futuro, non potrei mai allenarlo perché sono stato interista".

[cit.]

non lo vorrei mai. Peraltro, non vedo perché non prendere Spalletti o allenatori esteri migliori.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2015)

Bene. Basta che Inzaghi vada via.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè oh,il video è irrilevante. Io non voglio un simpaticone,voglio un allenatore capace. Inzaghi era simpaticissimo,100% Cuore Rossonero e tutto,poi però abbiamo fatto 52 punti in tutta la stagione.


----------



## Love (3 Giugno 2015)

questo è bravo ed è un sergente di ferro...quello che ci voleva insomma...spero solo che il gruppetto degli italiani non lo faccia fuori alle prime difficoltà come con seedorf..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> È il meno peggio forse,a livello caratteriale è quello che ci serve.



...sperando che lo lascino lavorare.


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2015)

sarebbe fantastico se le telecamere di Milan Channel seguissero Sinisa nel suo primo giorno a Milanello, magari con l'allenatore Serbo che fisicamente rimuove inzaghi dal centro sportivo. Se l'evento fosse in pay per view, pagherei senza problemi 50 euro per la diretta


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Giugno 2015)

Non esulto e non mi dispero. Con lui si potrebbe fare un discreto campionato. Purtroppo la rivoluzione in cui speravamo non sta arrivando. Questa poteva essere l estate giusta, peccato.


tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Segno evidente che non esiste programmazione,
> Ancellotti e Mihajlovic come allenatori sono agli antipodi su tutto, rapporto con i giocatori, stile di gioco, personalità ed esperienza a certi livelli.


Esatto. [/QUOTE]
Secondo me chiederà anche un certo budget per il mercato[/QUOTE]
Io non ci spererei troppo, anzi


Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> Comunque penso sia l'ennesimo segnale del nostro totale ridimensionamento


Assolutamente si.


Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di godermi l'annuncio, è un anno che aspetto. Ora mi metto a refreshare la pagina delle breaking news di acmilan.com fino a quando non compare


 Probabilmente sarà il miglior momento milanista dell anno. Tanto per dire come siamo ridotti.


----------



## kollaps (3 Giugno 2015)

Mihajlovic vs Inzaghi come Mayweather vs Pacquiao


----------



## Davidinho22 (3 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E per quale ragione?
> Mihajlovic è uno che non va a fare figure di emme.
> *Va al Carpi? Allora devono fargli una squadra che può ottenere la promozione.
> Va alla Fiorentina? Allora devono fargli una squadra che può andare almeno in Europa League.*
> ...



il fatto è proprio questo, il Milan ora come ora non pensa e non può pensare alla champions, e questo nè è la conferma. Alla fine Miha ha esperienza solo di medio/bassa lega e il Milan per lui ora è una specie di "occasione della vita" che ha colto al volo. Per me non ha avuto assolutamente garanzie tecniche, anche perchè se veramente ci fosse stato un cambio di marcia, avremmo già venduto le quote societarie e insieme ai nuovi membri si sarebbe cercato un allenatore Top e con esperienza da vendere. Per me mihalovic è come se avesse accettato una Sampdoria 2, le squadre sono simili (di organico) e la situazione in cui l'ha presa è simile alla nostra, a mio avviso ci sarà il solito via vai di giocatori medioscarsi e si ritroverà con un gruppo totalmente nuovo sempre di bassa lega che porterà, se proprio va bene, all'Europa League. Senza pensare agli incidenti di percorso visto il caratterino di Miha che non si sposa nè con Berlusconi nè con i tipi che campeggiano a Milanello


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

*Mihajlovic è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

*Mihajlovic è ad Arcore insieme a Galliani*


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un mercato da dieci come per Ancelotti non possiamo aspettarcelo, ma uno da otto secondo me lo faranno.
> In uno scenario in cui si annuncia Miha tra oggi e domani, e nelle prossime due settimane si chiude per Ibra, il segnale che verrebbe lanciato sarebbe molto importante.



Mihajlovic non è tipo da rinunce. Non chiederà magari la luna, perchè le primedonne gli puzzano a un chilometro di distanza, ma non escluderà nulla di quello che può servirgli per centrare gli obiettivi che si prefigge. Berlusconi non gli potrà agitare vessilli dialettici come ha fatto lo scorso anno con Inzaghi per negargli i rinforzi. Sinisa, questo gli va riconosciuto, in questi casi va giù di scimitarra.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic è ad Arcore insieme a Galliani*



Hanno guardato bene che nel bagagliaio non ci sia anche Inzaghi?


----------



## kollaps (3 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non è tipo da rinunce. Non chiederà magari la luna, perchè le primedonne gli puzzano a un chilometro di distanza, ma non escluderà nulla di quello che può servirgli per centrare gli obiettivi che si prefigge. Berlusconi non gli potrà agitare vessilli dialettici come ha fatto lo scorso anno con Inzaghi per negargli i rinforzi. Sinisa, questo gli va riconosciuto, in questi casi va giù di scimitarra.



Ma in base a cosa lo dite?
Quest'anno ha allenato Palombo quarantenne, qualche giovane e Okaka...mentre qui dovrebbe chiedere i grandi acquisti? 
Mah


----------



## franck3211 (3 Giugno 2015)

Sinisa le garanzie le chiede eccome. È ovvio che non si pretende mercati da 100 e passa milioni ma i suoi obiettivi li vuole raggiungere e chiederà gente per farlo.


----------



## DEJAN75 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*



Non e' adatto.

Abbiamo bisogno di un Conte, Montella, Spalletti, insomma di qualcuno che credi UN GIOCO ed una identita, dopo 2-3 anni di un allenatore di questo tipo , dopo che giochi a memoria, allora puoi mettere un sergente di ferro come Miha a gestire il tutto...

Partire con lui dalle macerie e' una cappella... non fa calcio, la samp non giocava nessun calcio... solo grinta e corsa... non costruiamo nulla..


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*



Sul sedile davanti e non nel bagagliaio?


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Se devo dire a chi somiglia di più di Mihajlovic direi Simeone: sono vincenti, pretendono impegno, non guardano in faccia nessuno e credono nel gruppo e nel gioco di squadra.

Non fanno un calcio spettacolare? Vero, Verissimo, però dopo un anno in cui vedevo i giocatori del Milan sparsi qua e là per il campo compe un branco di pecore già vedere: una squadra che attacca e difende con coordinazione e giocatori che sanno cosa fare e come farlo, sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sul sedile davanti e non nel bagagliaio?



Comunque se lo ha scelto il Gallo e gli ha concesso l'onore di sedere vicino a lui in macchina (quindi niente bagagliaio), partiamo decisamente bene


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

*Anche Ferrero conferma dopo aver scelto Zenga, ecco le parole da Sportmediaset " Sinisa è un uomo intelligente, andrà in rossonero e si metterà il papillon"*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sul sedile davanti e non nel bagagliaio?



*Giuseppe Sapienza, capo della comunicazione sportiva, è in viaggio verso Arcore. C'è aria di annunci ufficiali sia per Inzaghi che per Sinisa. Presente anche il fotografo ufficiale.*


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2015)

Sbaglio o Mihajlovic ha iniziato con il 433 e poi ha cambiato modulo per giocare con il 4312 ?


----------



## cremone (3 Giugno 2015)

Almeno è un allenatore a differenza di Inzaghi....Spero che chieda qualche rinforzo


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se devo dire a chi somiglia di più di Mihajlovic direi Simeone: sono vincenti, pretendono impegno, non guardano in faccia nessuno e credono nel gruppo e nel gioco di squadra.
> 
> Non fanno un calcio spettacolare? Vero, Verissimo, però dopo un anno in cui vedevo i giocatori del Milan sparsi qua e là per il campo compe un branco di pecore già vedere: una squadra che attacca e difende con coordinazione e giocatori che sanno cosa fare e come farlo, sarebbe tanta roba.



Ottimo paragone, bravo mandraghe. Nel bene e nel male, i punti in comune con El Cholo sono molteplici. Vedremo se nel suo sistema tattico è contemplabile una ispirazione diversa di gioco. Non mi sembra rigidissimo in questo senso. Certo, a Sinisa piace vincere, e cerca il modo più semplice per farlo. In serie A questa filosofia dovrebbe bastare per farlo.


----------



## DEJAN75 (3 Giugno 2015)

Chiaro... 

arriviamo da un anno in cui non abbiamo avuto un allenatore... quindi questo che e' un ALLENATORE gia' ci dara' delle soddisfazioni.

Pero' non mi piace... non mi piace il suo calcio, e non piace e non piacera' neanche a quel rincitrullito di Silvio, che dopo 3-4 partite giocate "non all'attacco" e dopo 3-4 volte in cui miha l'avra' mandato a quel paese lo caccera'...

previsione.. esonerato a Novembre...

[MENTION=1844]DEJAN75[/MENTION] occhio alle parole censurate: http://www.milanworld.net/linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti-vt1111.html


----------



## Fabregas (3 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sarebbe fantastico se le telecamere di Milan Channel seguissero Sinisa nel suo primo giorno a Milanello, magari con * l'allenatore Serbo che fisicamente rimuove inzaghi dal centro sportivo*. Se l'evento fosse in pay per view, pagherei senza problemi 50 euro per la diretta



Giuro che sono morto 

Comunque sono contento della scelta, certo non sarà Guardiola o Mou ma è un Uomo (prima che un allenatore) con gli attributi.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Sapienza, capo della comunicazione sportiva, è in viaggio verso Arcore. C'è aria di annunci ufficiali sia per Inzaghi che per Sinisa. Presente anche il fotografo ufficiale.*


Se tutto va bene stasera si fa festa!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sarebbe fantastico se le telecamere di Milan Channel seguissero Sinisa nel suo primo giorno a Milanello, magari con *l'allenatore Serbo che fisicamente rimuove inzaghi dal centro sportivo*. Se l'evento fosse in pay per view, pagherei senza problemi 50 euro per la diretta


 
Sinisa entra, gli tira due sberla, gli dice di levarsi dalle palle e Pippo va in conferenza a dire di avere la fiducia del presidente, di aver lavorato molto e che Sinisa deve ricordare da dove è arrivato, dopodiché se ne torna nel bagagliaio e buttano l'auto a mare


----------



## DEJAN75 (3 Giugno 2015)

Pardon !!!!


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se tutto va bene stasera si fa festa!




Anche a a casa Inzaghi fanno festa....

Se è vero che stasera annunciano Miha, credo che in questo momento il nostro caro Pippo starà davvero giù...spiace.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

*Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*


----------



## Dapone (3 Giugno 2015)

pippo comunque ha l'entusiasmo dalla sua parte


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sinisa entra, gli tira due sberla, gli dice di levarsi dalle palle e Pippo va in conferenza a dire di avere la fiducia del presidente, di aver lavorato molto e che Sinisa deve ricordare da dove è arrivato, dopodiché se ne torna nel bagagliaio e buttano l'auto a mare



  grandissimo, giuro che l'immagine dell'auto che finisce in mare m'ha ribaltato.  

cmq daje sinisa, portati il napalm


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (3 Giugno 2015)

in teoria ci eravamo gasati nel gennaio 2014 con l'arrivo di Seedorf, consci del fatto che, grazie al suo duro carattere, avrebbe mollato 10 ceffoni a quelle pippe. Sappiamo poi la storia come è proceduta. Fatto fuori dal clan italiano, dal carattere non asservile e altre cose.

Sinisa rischia di fare la stessa fine, tradito dal italmilan e dal carattere, forse pure peggio perchè, a differenza di Seedorf, lui non ama il Milan.


----------



## il condor (3 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche a a casa Inzaghi fanno festa....
> 
> Se è vero che stasera annunciano Miha, credo che in questo momento il nostro caro Pippo starà davvero giù...spiace.



Stasera su Rete 4 c'è "l'Allenatore nel Pallone 2". Casualità????


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sinisa entra, gli tira due sberla, gli dice di levarsi dalle palle e Pippo va in conferenza a dire di avere la fiducia del presidente, di aver lavorato molto e che Sinisa deve ricordare da dove è arrivato, dopodiché se ne torna nel bagagliaio e buttano l'auto a mare



Muoio!!!ahhahaah!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*



*Quotate*


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sinisa entra, gli tira due sberla, gli dice di levarsi dalle palle e Pippo va in conferenza a dire di avere la fiducia del presidente, di aver lavorato molto e che Sinisa deve ricordare da dove è arrivato, dopodiché se ne torna nel bagagliaio e buttano l'auto a mare



Fantastica, Splendidi Incisivi, complimenti!


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*


A MINUTI L'ANNUNCIO. Non so perché ma sono felicissimo del suo arrivo. Mi piace da morire. Un sergente di ferro non lo vedevamo da anni. Forza Sinisa, riportaci in alto!


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*



Io lo dico : sarà un disastro ( a meno che gli comprino Ibra ovvio )

Ero contrario a Conte figuriamoci alla controfigura, ci voleva un maestro di calcio, non un dittatore con idee tattiche meno che discrete.


Detto questo : in bocca al lupo Sinisa, tappami la bocca, finalmente un allenatore di mestiere.


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*



Benvenuto, caro Sinisa... mi raccomando: per vivere bene a Milanello, chiappe ben strette, andare d'accordo con Adriano e, ripeto, niente uova strapazzate alle 3 di notte in albergo... Persechini ti esonera senza neanche scaldare l'olio!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotate*



....speriamo bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*



Sinisa fatti portare Zlatan.. sarebbe una grande coppia


----------



## Dapone (3 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io lo dico : sarà un disastro ( a meno che gli comprino Ibra ovvio )
> 
> Ero contrario a Conte figuriamoci alla controfigura, ci voleva un maestro di calcio, non un dittatore con idee tattiche meno che discrete.
> 
> ...



a me basta che sia portatore di disciplina. dopo anni finalmente un allenatore di mestiere.

soprattutto se penso che l'unica alternativa credibile era Brocco.


----------



## Dexter (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*



Bene, adesso arrivano Soriano, Duncan e De Silvestri. Un DISASTRO. Anzi, un Didastro


----------



## Tobi (3 Giugno 2015)

Che tipo di calcio pratica? Non ho seguito la samp


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Giugno 2015)

Dobbiamo vedere come andrà l'incontro, rischieremo di fare un'altra figuraccia. Non sarà un fenomeno, ma almeno è uno su cui si può cominciare a sperare di costruire qualcosa per il futuro, sempre che nel futuro la società ritorni a spendere.


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Giuro che sono morto







Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sinisa entra, gli tira due sberla, gli dice di levarsi dalle palle e Pippo va in conferenza a dire di avere la fiducia del presidente, di aver lavorato molto e che Sinisa deve ricordare da dove è arrivato, dopodiché se ne torna nel bagagliaio e buttano l'auto a mare



sul "buttano l'auto a mare" sono letteralmente caduto dalla sedia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



E' andata, ormai non si torna indietro.
A me non dispiace. C'era sicuramente di molto molto meglio, ma non sono nemmeno troppo deluso.

Ora però è il momento della cosa più importante: cessione e grandi giocatori. Senza quelli, possono mettere anche Paperino in panchina e non cambia nulla


----------



## kollaps (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*



Se ci fa prendere Romagnoli, sarebbe un gran acquisto


----------



## osvaldobusatti (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come dicevo, son contento. Netta rottura col passato, infatti fino a quando Silvio non da l'ok stento a crederci.



Vediamo le alternative:

Klopp= non allenerà per un anno.
Ancelotti= ha rifiutato
Emery= resta al Siviglia
Conte = non si schioda
Montella= (mio preferito) 5/Mln solo per averlo
Inzaghi, Brocchi e compagnia cantante= maddai...
Mazzarri, Spalletti e altri che vorreste= macchisenefrega...

Benvenga Mihajlovich e in bocca al lupo.
Almeno abbiamo un allenatore con gli zebedei...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' andata, ormai non si torna indietro.
> A me non dispiace. C'era sicuramente di molto molto meglio, ma non sono nemmeno troppo deluso.



Ma chi sono questi molto meglio scusa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma chi sono questi molto meglio scusa?



Ancelotti, Klopp ed Emery secondo me erano le scelte giuste per una società ambiziosa.

Tolti questi, va benissimo Mihajlovic.


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma chi sono questi molto meglio scusa?



infatti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ancelotti, Klopp ed Emery secondo me erano le scelte giuste per una società ambiziosa.
> 
> Tolti questi, va benissimo Mihajlovic.




Quelli li prendi con i soldi , la nostra campagna acquisti sarà ancora di lacrime e sangue ...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ancelotti, Klopp ed Emery secondo me erano le scelte giuste per una società ambiziosa.
> 
> Tolti questi, va benissimo Mihajlovic.


Si ma qui dobbiamo essere REALISTI.

Ancelotti è fuffa. Non è mai stato vicino al Milan. Un nome tirato fuori tanto per.. Se veramente avevamo i soldi per Ancelotti, allora non avremmo avuto problemi a prendere Klopp Emery guardiola ecc.

Evidentemente i soldi non ci sono.

Questo vuol dire che Sinisa è l'uomo giusto per una società ormai mediocre come la nostra.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*




C'è anche Peppe ad Arcore ​


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*


----------



## Dexter (3 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Che tipo di calcio pratica? Non ho seguito la samp



Pressing alto e giocate a caso. Come Conte.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ancelotti, Klopp ed Emery secondo me erano le scelte giuste per una società ambiziosa.
> 
> Tolti questi, va benissimo Mihajlovic.




Si può ribaltare il tuo ragionamento: tolti Inzaghi, Brocchi, Montella, Sarri e Donadoni, chi è l'unico allenatore abbordabile, libero e che dia un minimo di garanzie?

In questo momento il sollievo per aver evitato un disastro è superiore al rammarico per non aver ingaggiato un nome più altisonante.


----------



## kollaps (3 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pressing alto e giocate a caso. Come Conte.



Pressing alto, verticalizzazioni, ottima difesa.
Per l'Italia va benissimo....
Non possiamo diventare il Barcellona in un anno...
Anche Emery pratica un gioco simile. La differenza sta nella qualità della squadra...
Per questo spero che gli comprino gente buona perlomeno


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pressing alto e giocate a caso. Come Conte.



Il poco che ho visto assomiglia molto a quello che hai descrito.
Squadra "tosta"... ma non bella da vedere.


----------



## 7volte (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Non mi entusiasma...Laziale/Interista!! Buono per squadre di medio livello, ma non per chi deve tornare a vincere. BOCCIATO!!!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Mihajlovic significa "obiettivo quinto posto "


----------



## kollaps (3 Giugno 2015)

Di squadre belle da vedere non ce ne sono molte in giro.
Se poi aggiungiamo l'accoppiata bella da vedere-vincente, basta tranquillamente una mano per contarle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quelli li prendi con i soldi , la nostra campagna acquisti sarà ancora di lacrime e sangue ...





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma qui dobbiamo essere REALISTI.
> 
> Ancelotti è fuffa. Non è mai stato vicino al Milan. Un nome tirato fuori tanto per.. Se veramente avevamo i soldi per Ancelotti, allora non avremmo avuto problemi a prendere Klopp Emery guardiola ecc.
> 
> ...





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si può ribaltare il tuo ragionamento: tolti Inzaghi, Brocchi, Montella, Sarri e Donadoni, chi è l'unico allenatore abbordabile, libero e che dia un minimo di garanzie?
> 
> In questo momento il sollievo per aver evitato un disastro è superiore al rammarico per non aver ingaggiato un nome più altisonante.



Avete tutti ragione, la pensiamo assolutamente allo stesso modo.
Solo che un mese fa si parlava di governo cinese e 200 milioni di mercato, chiaramente un pochino ci siamo illusi tutti.


----------



## kollaps (3 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic significa "obiettivo quinto posto "



Visto il livello di questa serie A e considerando che le romane hanno la champions, io punterei anche al 2-3...
Sempre se gli fanno una campagna acquisti DECENTE


----------



## Dexter (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*


Con Miha che prende a calci al i cessi che abbiamo in squadra, Ibra, un centrocampista di qualità ed un difensore decente arrivi in Champions. Poi però dovrebbero subentrare i cinesi per fare una squadra come si deve. Vediamo.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> *a me basta che sia portatore di disciplina. dopo anni finalmente un allenatore di mestiere*.
> 
> soprattutto se penso che l'unica alternativa credibile era Brocco.



condivido in pieno, spero regga l'urto con le aspettative, ma non lo vedo uno che molla tanto facilmente

almeno non sentiremo più conferenze tipo "se berardi non faceva 3 gol vincevamo la partita"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> grandissimo, giuro che l'immagine dell'auto che finisce in mare m'ha ribaltato.
> 
> cmq daje sinisa, portati il napalm





ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Muoio!!!ahhahaah!!





Casnop ha scritto:


> Fantastica, Splendidi Incisivi, complimenti!





Marilson ha scritto:


> sul "buttano l'auto a mare" sono letteralmente caduto dalla sedia


Cos'è tutto questo consenso


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ottimo paragone, bravo mandraghe. Nel bene e nel male, *i punti in comune con El Cholo sono molteplici*. Vedremo se nel suo sistema tattico è contemplabile una ispirazione diversa di gioco. Non mi sembra rigidissimo in questo senso. Certo, a Sinisa piace vincere, e cerca il modo più semplice per farlo. In serie A questa filosofia dovrebbe bastare per farlo.




tutti e due interisti...


----------



## il condor (3 Giugno 2015)

Su Calciomercato.com viene riportato che al summit ci sarebbe anche Piersilvio. A Mihajlovic avrebbero detto che Niang torna al Milan e proveranno a prendere Bertolacci.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

*Peppe ** svela il menù della cena di Arcore: Lasagna al pesto, Parmigiana di melanzane, gelato e vino siciliano.*


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe ** svela il menù della cena di Arcore: Lasagna al pesto, Parmigiana di melanzane, gelato e vino siciliano.*



Ahahahah già sta sbavando in attesa che gli portino gli avanzi!


----------



## Doctore (3 Giugno 2015)

fa annunci Milan channel,sky,gazzetta ecc...ma miha vuole venire al milan?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pressing alto e giocate a caso. Come Conte.


Io almeno nel trio Eder-Okaka-Gabbiadini vedevo tutt'altro che casualità, tatticamente è abbastanza preparato, altroché.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*




Sinisa mi sembra un buon allenatore, forse ci può sorprende. Il suo calcio non é champagne, ma ottiene risultati. Può essere la soluzione giusta per cominciare a risorgere, così come ha fatto anche la giuve con Conte. Spero che farà in modo di motivare e disciplinare quei somari. L'unico problema è che Sinisa è interista, ma come qualcuno ha già detto, meglio un interista vincente che un milanista perdente.
Vedremo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2015)

Fossi un giornalista, prima domanda: 

- Mister, era sul sedile o nel bagagliaio ?


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe ** svela il menù della cena di Arcore: Lasagna al pesto, Parmigiana di melanzane, gelato e vino siciliano.*



peppe quale dei tanti lecchini sarebbe?


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> peppe quale dei tanti lecchini sarebbe?



Di Peppe (Di Stefano) ce n'è uno. Tutti gli altri son nessuno.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Giugno 2015)

Non mi piace per niente, ma almeno non è Inzaghi.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> peppe quale dei tanti lecchini sarebbe?



Di Stefano


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe ** svela il menù della cena di Arcore: Lasagna al pesto, Parmigiana di melanzane, gelato e vino siciliano.*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> peppe quale dei tanti lecchini sarebbe?



Peppe Di Stefano


----------



## aleslash (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe ** svela il menù della cena di Arcore: Lasagna al pesto, Parmigiana di melanzane, gelato e vino siciliano.*


Peppe sempre presente


----------



## Reblanck (3 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è Ancelotti nè Conte ma è comunque un nome suggestivo che verrebbere a comandare il campo e lo spogliatoio.
> Lo scorso anno è stato a un passo dalla Juve prima che arrivasse Allegri.
> E' abbastanza per la Juve ma non per noi?



Parlavano di 120 milioni per il mercato di un allenatore come Ancelotti (questo prima delle elezioni)
Adesso arriva Sinisa e qualche altro giocatore a parametro zero !
Le prese in giro non finiscono mai !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe ** svela il menù della cena di Arcore: Lasagna al pesto, Parmigiana di melanzane, gelato e vino siciliano.*



Alla fine la carbonara era l'unica notizia vera del teatro Ancelotti. Onore a Di Stefano


----------



## Milo (3 Giugno 2015)

I problemi rimangono molti:

1) se avrà il solito carattere o dovrà leccare il sedere al presidente come tutti gli altri recenti colleghi

2) se il budget sarà il solito promesso a carletto

3) se potrà cacciare o no senatori come bonera che non servono a niente ma hanno sempre il contratto pronto


----------



## Dapone (3 Giugno 2015)

quando sento il "senatore" riferito a bonera ho conati di vomito


----------



## Milo (3 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> quando sento il "senatore" riferito a bonera ho conati di vomito



purtroppo è così


----------



## il condor (3 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Parlavano di 120 milioni per il mercato di un allenatore come Ancelotti (questo prima delle elezioni)
> Adesso arriva Sinisa e qualche altro giocatore a parametro zero !
> Le prese in giro non finiscono mai !



Attenzione a Okaka


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe ** svela il menù della cena di Arcore: Lasagna al pesto, Parmigiana di melanzane, gelato e vino siciliano.*



Cioè, ma seriamente? La serietà in certi giornalisti dov'è finita?


----------



## franck3211 (3 Giugno 2015)

Da quando Piersilvio partecipa a questi summit?


----------



## TheZio (3 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Okaka



ElSha, O'Kaka e Jack


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> ElSha, O'Kaka e Jack



Attenzione a Eder per l'ItalMilan!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Giugno 2015)

Io amo sinisa


----------



## sabato (3 Giugno 2015)

Ancelotti è sazio,
il serbo ha fame, tanta fame!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2015)

Ma Piersilvietto ??? Cosa c'entra ? Gatta ci cova ...

La diretta di Beppe ahhaha hahaha


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (3 Giugno 2015)

sinisa mi piace ha grinta e sicuramente ha il fuoco adatto per far bruciare la palline ai vari accomodati al milan...ma non voglio sentir parlare di okaka o gente simile


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo gettino una base per il mercato, un'idea, qualcosa. Basta poco per renderci felici


----------



## prebozzio (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tutto pronto ad Arcore: Berlusconi, Galliani, Mihajlovic, Sapienza (addetto della comunicazione sportiva), Buzzi (fotografo ufficiale) e Milan Channel. A minuti l'annuncio.*


Spero che Mihajlovic si porti dietro Romagnoli, Obiang e Soriano.


----------



## milan1899 (3 Giugno 2015)

Vai Sinisa! Finalmente un allenatore...


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

Al contrario di PippInzaghi, persona seria. Con dignità e con la lingua corta


----------



## Marchisio89 (3 Giugno 2015)

Bel colpo, complimenti!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

*Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*


----------



## wfiesso (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui.*



ma si, che fretta c'è? i soliti idioti, convocano la stampa, i fotografi, i figli... tutto in grande stile per poi non far nulla...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2015)

A Inzaghi restano pochi minuti per convincerli a riconfermarlo! Secondo me non demorde


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo.*


L'importante è che si chiuda.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



up


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro il fine settimana.*



Se l'ha detto Ordine, allora fanno l'annuncio questa sera


----------



## gabuz (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo.*



Che schifo. Pagina nera per il "milanismo"... Altro ennesimo brutto colpo che questa dirigenza sferra alla dignità rossonera


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



Si diano una mossa questi cialtroni.


----------



## S T B (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



speriamo prima di luglio


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



No vabbè non ci credo... Fanno il teatrino pure con i mediocri!!! che società vergognosa


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



Era prevedibile comunque. Galliani ieri ha preso una trave in faccia da Ancelotti e oggi ha messo un po' su la baracconata per fare un po' di casino.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì. Domani Sinisa visiterà Mila nello e Casa Milan.

[MENTION=1659]Dany20[/MENTION] non citare quel portale


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



Venerdi di che mese?


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



Entro venerdì? Hanno dei tempi così lunghi che fanno prima a finire la Salerno-Reggio Calabria! Ma poi cosa chiamano a fare tutto lo stato maggiore per poi non fare nessun annuncio?Vabbè che in effetti c'è la grana Inzaghi ancora da risolvere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



Sembra che stiano cercando di perdere più tempo possibile


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2015)

Sportmediaset riporta come imminente l'annuncio ufficiale.

Aggiornamento:

Per Sportmediaset è tutto fatto ma l'annuncio ufficiale arriverà solo domani.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



Ancora andiamo appresso a PippInzaghi? Ma gli dessero un calcio nel sedere e via. Altro che buoni rapporti.


----------



## Dapone (3 Giugno 2015)

va informato pippo.

lui non si aspetta proprio di essere esonerato.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi domani è già Giovedì eh. Venerdì è fra due giorni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: difficile l'annuncio già in serata. L'ufficio stampa fa sapere che l'incontro è avvenuto solo per far conoscere Sinisa al presidente. Secondo Ordine, inoltre, prima di annunciare Sinisa l'AD Galliani vorrebbe parlare con Inzaghi per mantenere dei buoni rapporti con lui. L'incontro comunque è finito ed è stato positivo. Se tutto va bene l'annuncio arriverà entro venerdì.*



*Di Marzio: domani presumibilmente verrà dato il benservito a Inzaghi e ai suoi collaboratori. Sinisa visiterà Casa Milan e sarà atteso pure a milanello. Sportmediaset conferma: annuncio domani, prima va congedato Inzaghi. Nella cena si è parlato anche di tattica e di mercato.*


----------



## Dapone (3 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi domani è già Giovedì eh. Venerdì è fra due giorni.



se lo avessero già presentato sicuramente qualcuno avrebbe detto "eh ma così, dal nulla senza nemmeno rifletterci un po' "


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani presumibilmente verrà dato il benservito a Inzaghi e ai suoi collaboratori. Sinisa visiterà Casa Milan e sarà atteso pure a milanello. *



...è fatta.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Da quello che ho capito avviseranno Pippo e Mihajlovic sarà il nuovo allenatore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani presumibilmente verrà dato il benservito a Inzaghi e ai suoi collaboratori. Sinisa visiterà Casa Milan e sarà atteso pure a milanello. Sportmediaset conferma: annuncio domani, prima va congedato Inzaghi. Nella cena si è parlato anche di tattica e di mercato.*



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2015)

Ritengo che la questione COLLABORATORI (Vio, Tognaccini) sia di importanza esiziale. Se cambia lo staff di preparatori magari riusciamo a vedere una squadra che corre almeno tre partite di fila


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani presumibilmente verrà dato il benservito a Inzaghi e ai suoi collaboratori. Sinisa visiterà Casa Milan e sarà atteso pure a milanello. Sportmediaset conferma: annuncio domani, prima va congedato Inzaghi.*


Come ha dietto prima, avvisano Pippo ed è fatta.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Inzaghi restano pochi minuti per convincerli a riconfermarlo! Secondo me non demorde



secondo me era nascosto nel bagagliaio, all'insaputa di Galliani..


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Giugno 2015)

sinisa ha il milan nel sangue....


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ritengo che la questione COLLABORATORI (Vio, Tognaccini) sia di importanza esiziale. Se cambia lo staff di preparatori magari riusciamo a vedere una squadra che corre almeno tre partite di fila



.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa





Butcher ha scritto:


> Venerdi di che mese?





MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Entro venerdì? Hanno dei tempi così lunghi che fanno prima a finire la Salerno-Reggio Calabria! Ma poi cosa chiamano a fare tutto lo stato maggiore per poi non fare nessun annuncio?Vabbè che in effetti c'è la grana Inzaghi ancora da risolvere.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sembra che stiano cercando di perdere più tempo possibile





Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora andiamo appresso a PippInzaghi? Ma gli dessero un calcio nel sedere e via. Altro che buoni rapporti.




Beh nessuno si aspettava l'annuncio stasera, c'è sempre Inzaghi da liquidare, ed un avvocato, o notaio che sia, non lo trovi in due ore. Inoltre è comunque meglio non irritare Inzaghi, può darsi che magari lo si riesca a convincere ad accettare una buona uscita e a non rimanere sul libro paga. L'importante è che, tra una portata e l'altra, abbiano trovato il tempo di parlare di mercato, di moduli e di faccende tecniche.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani presumibilmente verrà dato il benservito a Inzaghi e ai suoi collaboratori. Sinisa visiterà Casa Milan e sarà atteso pure a milanello. Sportmediaset conferma: annuncio domani, prima va congedato Inzaghi. Nella cena si è parlato anche di tattica e di mercato.*



.


----------



## de sica (3 Giugno 2015)

A me viene da ridere se penso a inzaghi che viene liquidato dal suo stesso mentore Fester, e mentre se ne va dice: "Sono stato esonerato ma ho comunque portato entusiasmo tra la gente, si sente quando mi tirano calci e lanciano pietre davanti al parabrezza.Finalmente ho messo tutti d'accordo. Il presidente mi vuole bene, per questo mi ha messo a fare il giardiniere di villa san martino."


----------



## Ian.moone (3 Giugno 2015)

Non mi convince molto


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Nel frattempo a Milan Channel......








Evidentemente sapere se ad Arcore si è parlato di qualche giocatore, di moduli o di strategie, non è fondamentale....sapere che invece domani si sposa Cerci è una di quelle notizie che..ci fanno dire wow!!!


Lo scarso entusiasmo di MC, è comunque un indizio che i giornalai di regime stanno in prudente attesa...prima di piegarsi a detergere le terga del nuovo mister vogliono avere la certezza, sia mai che Berlusca faccia un coup de teatre dei suoi.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Giugno 2015)

Sportmediaset:
Milan, sarà Mihajlovic il nuovo allenatore
Accordo raggiunto nella cena di Arcore con Berlusconi e Galliani: giovedì l'annuncio


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo a Milan Channel......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post of the year.

Ma che roba trash sta diventando MC ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo a Milan Channel......



Sono le cose più serie su cui hanno parlato fino ad ora, finalmente matrimoni reali e non teatrini o film


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa: Mihajlovic nuovo allenatore del Milan. Domani, Giovedì, sarà a Milanello. Poi arriverà l'ufficialità. Contratto di 2 anni.*


----------



## Ciachi (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: Mihajlovic nuovo allenatore del Milan. Domani, Giovedì, sarà a Milanello. Poi arriverà l'ufficialità. Contratto di 2 anni.*



Bene!


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ritengo che la questione COLLABORATORI (Vio, Tognaccini) sia di importanza esiziale. Se cambia lo staff di preparatori magari riusciamo a vedere una squadra che corre almeno tre partite di fila


la cosa + importante


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: Mihajlovic nuovo allenatore del Milan. Domani, Giovedì, sarà a Milanello. Poi arriverà l'ufficialità. Contratto di 2 anni.*



A questo punto deve succedere l'impossibile (Conte che si dimette domani), perchè non sia lui il prossimo allenatore. 
Sinisa è quello che tutto sommato ci vuole, come profilo. 

I timori principali della piazza erano:

-allenatore yesman---> Mihajlovic è l'esatto contrario
-allenatore amico dei giocatori---> Mihajlovic non è amico di nessuno
-allenatore accondiscendente con presidente e dirigenza---> Sinisa ha rispetto per le cariche societarie, ma mai accondiscendenza
-allenatore che si accontenti di un mercato modesto---> Mihajlovic vuole raggiungere risultati
-allenatore poco carismatico---> lo spessore autoritario di Mihajlovic è indiscutibile
-allenatore scarsamente motivatore---> Mihajlovic è un motivatore tanto quanto Mourinho e Conte
-allenatore poco esperto---> Mihajlovic non ha esperienza internazionale, ma è un allenatore fatto e finito

Con uno come lui si riga dritto e si corre. Chi non fa entrambe le cose è fuori rosa.


----------



## varvez (3 Giugno 2015)

Domanda: si parla di Soriano, Eder, Bertolacci, del rilancio di Cerci e del riscatto di Destro. Allora l'incubo ItalMilan si sta per avverare?


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: Mihajlovic nuovo allenatore del Milan. Domani, Giovedì, sarà a Milanello. Poi arriverà l'ufficialità. Contratto di 2 anni.*




Le sue prime Parole saranno: "se qualcuno non mi segue, spacco botilia ammazo familia!"


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

varvez ha scritto:


> Domanda: si parla di Soriano, Eder, Bertolacci, del rilancio di Cerci e del riscatto di Destro. Allora l'incubo ItalMilan si sta per avverare?



Non è trapelato nulla ufficialmente.
Mihajlovic comunque non viene al Milan per fare figure di emme. Le sue aspettative e i suoi obiettivo sono sempre parametrati alla dimensione del club che allena, e al Milan viene unicamente per vincere.

Secondo me Soriano e Romagnoli li chiede, e darà l'ok per Bertolacci, Baselli e Jose Mauri.
Ma sicuramente chiederà almeno due campioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2015)

Sono molto contento! Mihajlović è quello che ci vuole al Milan.


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2015)

ma quale destro , piersilvio torna niang ,forse bertolacci
si e' parlato di ringiovanimento , spero in un bel piazzato di sinisa nel popo' di bonera


----------



## Biss (3 Giugno 2015)

Ve bene Sinisa, vedremo se saprà veramente svegliar fuori i giocatori..

Non so perché ma ora sono estremamente pessimista sul mercato, faremo un altro mercato al risparmio senza grossi nomi


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2015)

Non mi fa impazzire, ma almeno mettiamo li un tecnico con una discreta esperienza. E' un passo avanti. 

Tecnici top non ce li potevamo permettere, perchè inutile credere alle bugie di investimenti folli. Ma nemmeno tecnici emergenti internazionali, perchè manco faremo investimenti importanti. Ci siamo potuti permettere forse il miglior tecnico su piazza del precedente campionato italiano.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> A questo punto deve succedere l'impossibile (Conte che si dimette domani), perchè non sia lui il prossimo allenatore.
> Sinisa è quello che tutto sommato ci vuole, come profilo.
> 
> I timori principali della piazza erano:
> ...



Io credo che la principale preoccupazione di noi tifosi sia il tipo di mercato che faremo. Se facciamo un bel mercato Mihajlovic va bene, altrimenti fallirà pure lui.


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Io credo che la principale preoccupazione di noi tifosi sia il tipo di mercato che faremo. Se facciamo un bel mercato Mihajlovic va bene, altrimenti fallirà pure lui.



Uno come lui non va in in club a farsi prendere in giro. 
Al Milan viene per ottenere dei risultati, di conseguenza si farà un buon mercato. Anche perchè o si torna in Champions o il Milan può salutare tifosi, abbonamenti e contratti con gli sponsor.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani presumibilmente verrà dato il benservito a Inzaghi e ai suoi collaboratori. Sinisa visiterà Casa Milan e sarà atteso pure a milanello. Sportmediaset conferma: annuncio domani, prima va congedato Inzaghi. Nella cena si è parlato anche di tattica e di mercato.*



Eder me lo sogno stanotte mi sa.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: Mihajlovic nuovo allenatore del Milan. Domani, Giovedì, sarà a Milanello. Poi arriverà l'ufficialità. Contratto di 2 anni.*


Riscatta questa squadra Sinisa! Allenatore con gran carisma. Non deluderci.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Giugno 2015)

Ahahahahah, spero che tutti quei cessi che affollano la nostra rosa si godano questi ultimi 40/50 giorni di vacanza, poi si che dovranno sgobbare

Godo, sono finiti i tempi di yesman come Inzaghi e allegri


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: Mihajlovic e Galliani sono usciti a bordo della stessa auto, con volti visibilmente distesi e sorridenti, segno che l'incontro è stato positivo. Mihajlovic ha avuto, nel corso della serata, due contatti telefonici con Barbara Berlusconi, mentre ha discusso dello staff tecnico e di mercato con Silvio Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani. 
Mihajlovic aveva ricevuto poche ore prima un'offerta altissima da parte del Fenerbahce, che ha però preferito rispedire al mittente. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Mihajlovic e Galliani sono usciti a bordo della stessa auto, con volti visibilmente distesi e sorridenti, segno che l'incontro è stato positivo. Mihajlovic ha avuto, nel corso della serata, due contatti telefonici con Barbara Berlusconi, mentre ha discusso dello staff tecnico e di mercato con Silvio Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani.
> Mihajlovic aveva ricevuto poche ore prima un'offerta altissima da parte del Fenerbahce, che ha però preferito rispedire al mittente.  *



Classica vaccata messa in giro da Galliani per poter dire ''ci ha voluto fortemente''


----------



## The P (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Mihajlovic e Galliani sono usciti a bordo della stessa auto, con volti visibilmente distesi e sorridenti, segno che l'incontro è stato positivo. Mihajlovic ha avuto, nel corso della serata, due contatti telefonici con Barbara Berlusconi, mentre ha discusso dello staff tecnico e di mercato con Silvio Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani.
> Mihajlovic aveva ricevuto poche ore prima un'offerta altissima da parte del Fenerbahce, che ha però preferito rispedire al mittente. *



Incredibile come questa gente riesca a compiere sempre il peggio. 1000 nomi e prendono proprio quello che non serviva.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Giugno 2015)

mi duole dirvi che Mihajlovic e Montolivo sono legati dai tempi di Firenze. Il serbo lo elogiò spesso, all'epoca capitano dei viola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: Mihajlovic nuovo allenatore del Milan. Domani, Giovedì, sarà a Milanello. Poi arriverà l'ufficialità. Contratto di 2 anni.*



A quando la controvisita ad Arcore di Montolivo,Abate e Bonera? Faranno in tempo a fare almeno un allenamento?


----------



## il condor (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Mihajlovic e Galliani sono usciti a bordo della stessa auto, con volti visibilmente distesi e sorridenti, segno che l'incontro è stato positivo. Mihajlovic ha avuto, nel corso della serata, due contatti telefonici con Barbara Berlusconi, mentre ha discusso dello staff tecnico e di mercato con Silvio Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani.
> Mihajlovic aveva ricevuto poche ore prima un'offerta altissima da parte del Fenerbahce, che ha però preferito rispedire al mittente. *



E che mercato, giusto????? parametri zero e giocatori da provinciale immagino


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Incredibile come questa gente riesca a compiere sempre il peggio. 1000 nomi e prendono proprio quello che non serviva.



ma perché tu ci credevi veramente ad ancelotti, klopp, emery e compagnia ? 

io ci avrei creduto solo se fosse arrivata l'ufficialità dei cinesi/bee. 
in mancanza di queste premesse, era ovvio che si sarebbe volato basso, sia come allenatore, sia come mercato.


----------



## medjai (4 Giugno 2015)

Avete guardato quel video dove esce Mihajlovic come allenatore del Catania dicendo che mai potrebbere allenare al Milan? haha


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> mi duole dirvi che Mihajlovic e Montolivo sono legati dai tempi di Firenze. Il serbo lo elogiò spesso, all'epoca capitano dei viola.



Grande stagione quella tra l'altro, esaltante


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (4 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Avete guardato quel video dove esce Mihajlovic come allenatore del Catania dicendo che mai potrebbere allenare al Milan? haha



Anche Capello disse non allenerò mai la Juve.
Sono frasi che alle prime vittorie si dimenticano


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2015)

mamma mia, al peggio non c'è mai fine. 
scordiamoci il mercato da 120 mln se mai fosse esistito. 
Via al progetto italmilan...che schifo.


----------



## alcyppa (4 Giugno 2015)

Allenatore che non mi fa impazzire ma almeno è uno di carattere.

Certo che deve avere il feticismo per i presidenti buffoni se viene da Ferrero, si parlava di De Laurentiis e finirà da Berlusconi.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Giugno 2015)

A me piace Sinisa come allenatore.Per me è un ottima scelta.L'ItalMilan non mi dispiace nemmeno...Gli Italiani che sanno a giocare a calcio esistono!Vedi Jack Bonaventura.Basta saperli prendere...Basta con sta storia che gli Italiani sono scarsi..E che palle oh.


----------



## pisolo22 (4 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me piace Sinisa come allenatore.Per me è un ottima scelta.L'ItalMilan non mi dispiace nemmeno...Gli Italiani che sanno a giocare a calcio esistono!Vedi Jack Bonaventura.Basta saperli prendere...Basta con sta storia che gli Italiani sono scarsi..E che palle oh.



Non è una questione che gli italiani sono scarsi ma quelli che prende il Milan lo sono purtroppo , ormai saranno 6-7 anni che a centrocampo non azzecchiamo più un acquisto abbiamo campato di rendita sulle vecchie glorie del 2007 pirlo seedorf gattuso e ambrosini fino al 2012 ma di veri acquisti azzeccati non ce ne sono mai stati in quel reparto, per l'italiano da prendere sarebbe uno solo Verratti ma non ce lo possiamo più permettere e non credo nemmeno che lui verrebbe di corsa in questo Milan, per gli altri reparti ora bisognerà attendere l'ufficialità di Mihajlovic per vedere come si svilupperà il mercato ma io credo come dicevano altri prima di me che 2 o 3 tra baselli valdifiori (penso però sia già del Napoli) josè mauri bertolacci e kucka soriano (new entry) arriverà


----------



## de sica (4 Giugno 2015)

Comunque molti qui dentro sono troppo pessimisti. Bisogna anche comprendere che un milan così mediocre a livello d'immagine, difficilmente possa attrarre Top player, e non c'entrano i soldi. Bisogna fare gli acquisti giusti per adesso, e provare a tornare a vincere in Italia. Poi allora potremmo parlare di grandi acquisti. La juve l'anno dello scudetto prese vidal (uno sconosciuto ai più), lichstcoso dalla lazio ( quindi un terzino dalla serie A), pirlo a 0 e barzagli a 0, e vucinic ( VUCINIC per diaz, un cesso a pedali).

Tradotto sono: due centrocampisti, un terzino, un difensore centrale e un attaccante normalissimo.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Giugno 2015)

Non so si Sinisa è il uomo giusto, ho dei dubbi... quello che so è che e un lidere nato di un carattere fortissimo.. direi più un Conte che un Ancelotti, forse forse e quello giusto per quel grupponi di mediocri che abbiamo in rosa forse con lui prendiamo anche Romagnoli e Soriano, forse torniamo almeno a correre e ringhiare sul campo..


----------



## Davidinho22 (4 Giugno 2015)

certo è che a mihailovic non "affidi" una campagna acquisti di 120 mln, prepariamoci ad un'imbarcata di Soriano/Eder/Immobile della situazione


----------



## Davidinho22 (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa: Mihajlovic nuovo allenatore del Milan. Domani, Giovedì, sarà a Milanello. Poi arriverà l'ufficialità. Contratto di 2 anni.*



.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Giugno 2015)

ci ho pensato e ripensato tutta notte, pur che indubbiamente rispetto ad un non allenatore come Inzaghi (o Brocchi) certamente è un quid pluris, io non riesco, per ora, ad accettare il fatto che uno con un passato così recente da interista si metta sulla nostra panca, mi sembra di avere il nemico in casa. così amico di ciuffetto Mancini.
poi mi sono riguardato la sua carriera, praticamente il meglio lo ha dato l'ultimo anno ma prima, eccetto Catania, sonori fallimenti (Bologna, Fiorentina, Serbia non ai Mondiali).
mah, mah, mah.
se poi da Kondogbia e Ibra sento parlare di Soriano ed Eder mi viene, con rispetto parlando, da vomitare.


----------



## Serginho (4 Giugno 2015)

Un mediocre e per giunta interista. Poi con questa società che puntualmente non tutela gli allenatori, alla minima lamentela negli spogliatoi faranno in modo di cacciarlo


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Giugno 2015)

quindi a sinisa sta bene lottare per la non retrocessione?


----------



## milan1899 (4 Giugno 2015)

Benvenuto Sinisa! Ora spaccali....(quelli che rimangono)


----------



## mistergao (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Sembra proprio sicuro che verrà Mihajlovic, però, come mi ha detto una volta un mio ex datore di lavoro: "Il mio secondo nome è Tommaso, quindi se non vedo non credo". Solo dopo che l'avranno presentato mi esprimerò.


----------



## Re Ricardo (4 Giugno 2015)

Il milan ai milanisti...complimenti. Almeno non si brucia un'altra bandiera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Giugno 2015)

Sinisa per tipologia di gioco e carattere col nano durerà al massimo sei mesi..a Natale per me avremo già sulla panca Brocchi o richiamato pippa...
In sé la scelta mi intrigherebbe ma è impossibile che conviva con il nostro ambiente uno così..mi chiedo come gli è venuta sta idea..boh...


----------



## Black (4 Giugno 2015)

se veniva allestita una squadra di alto livello, come si pensava 1 mese fa quando la cessione sembrava cosa fatta, Ancelotti era l'allenatore ideale.
Ma con la situazione attuale dove i rinforzi si chiameranno Soriano, Bertolacci, penso che sia giusto avere uno come Mihailovic. Se non altro mi farò 2 risate se le cose dovessero andare male. Altro che le conferenze stampa allucinanti di Inzaghi. 
Sai che divertimento se Menez continua a giocare da solo? se Montolivo dorme in campo, come sempre, ve lo immaginate Sinisa?


----------



## Doctore (4 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente conferenze stampa decenti.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Giugno 2015)

Intanto avremmo un allenatore. Prima non ce l' avevamo.
Inutile buttargli fango addosso _ora_: il tempo dirà chi avrà avuto ragione.
Personalmente credo che, con la stessa squadra, avrebbe fatto una decina di punti in più.
Ora occorrono rinforzi, perchè anche gli altri non stanno fermi: stanno migliorando.
Alla fin fine, dipenderà tutto da quello...


----------



## ps18ps (4 Giugno 2015)

avrei preferito un altro allenatore, ma va bene anche lui. l'unico problema è che il suo punto di forza è il carattere, ma non so se questo vada bene con la nostra dirigenza... se da quel punto di vista ha avuto problemi seedorf che è stata una nostra bandiera figuriamoci un ex interista


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2015)

Pare che si sia parlato anche del suo staff, forse è la volta buona che ci liberiamo di tognaccini &co.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Il milan ai milanisti...complimenti. Almeno non si brucia un'altra bandiera.



Una bandiera Brocchi??? Ma per favore


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Pare che si sia parlato anche del suo staff, forse è la volta buona che ci liberiamo di tognaccini &co.



Leggevo sulla gazzetta... sembra abbiano chiesto a Miha di mantenere dello staff già presente... stai a vedere


----------



## folletto (4 Giugno 2015)

Rispetto a Pippa è sicuramente un upgrade, ma tutto dipende dall'appoggio (o il non appoggio come fu per Allegri) che verrà dato dalla nostra non-società a Mihajlovic.

Sinisa comunque è capacissimo di mandare tutti a quel paese in un attimo (e non è improbabile che accada)


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Leggevo sulla gazzetta... sembra abbiano chiesto a Miha di mantenere dello staff già presente... stai a vedere



Ho avuto tempo di leggere solo il titolo stamattina, speravo si portasse dietro il suo staff... Non ho parole


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2015)

Beh almeno il "mago delle palle inattive" pare proprio che seguirà Zenga alla samp


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Leggevo sulla gazzetta... sembra abbiano chiesto a Miha di mantenere dello staff già presente... stai a vedere





wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ho avuto tempo di leggere solo il titolo stamattina, speravo si portasse dietro il suo staff... Non ho parole



comunque rileggendo meglio, sembra più un ipotesi sopratutto per Tassotti... altri nomi non ne ha fatti. Io spero Miha si imponga per avere il suo staff... pure tassotti lo farei fuori


----------



## neversayconte (4 Giugno 2015)

vogliono fare una rivoluzione stando ciascuno attaccati alla propria poltrona. lol.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: Mihajlovic firmerà un biennale da 2 milioni di euro a stagione + bonus (dove un bonus è relativo alla qualificazione alle coppe)*


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Mihajlovic firmerà un biennale da 2 milioni di euro a stagione + bonus (dove un bonus è relativo alla qualificazione alle coppe)*



Almeno qui non hanno fatto danni, 2 anni vanno bene.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> comunque rileggendo meglio, sembra più un ipotesi sopratutto per Tassotti... altri nomi non ne ha fatti. Io spero Miha si imponga per avere il suo staff... pure tassotti lo farei fuori



Pure io, grazie di tutto ma basta, serve un volto nuovo pure come secondo, fossi sinisa prenderei Gattuso, e vorrei gustarmi il momento in cui qualcuno batte la fiacca


----------



## Re Ricardo (4 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Una bandiera Brocchi??? Ma per favore



Il riferimento, ovviamente, era ad Ancelotti e Donadoni.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Pure io, grazie di tutto ma basta, serve un volto nuovo pure come secondo, fossi sinisa prenderei Gattuso, e vorrei gustarmi il momento in cui qualcuno batte la fiacca



Sinisa c'ha i suoi fedeli come staff.
Ho parecchi dubbi che non si porti almeno il suo vice-allenatore e il suo tattico.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Mihajlovic firmerà un biennale da 2 milioni di euro a stagione + bonus (dove un bonus è relativo alla qualificazione alle coppe)*



Se c'è un BONUS per la qualificazione alle coppe, la cosa non promette niente di buono...


----------



## folletto (4 Giugno 2015)

Comunque sia se c'è un minimo di progetto associato alla scelta di Mihajlovic mi riterrei soddisfatto (ahimè, ormai mi accontento di poco), sarebbe già un passo avanti notevole. Capiremo tutto nel giro di un mese da come si muoveranno sul mercato


----------



## The Ripper (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se c'è un BONUS per la qualificazione alle coppe, la cosa non promette niente di buono...



il rilancio del Milan ad alti livelli non prevede la parola SCUDETTO.
Che razza di rilancio è????


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se c'è un BONUS per la qualificazione alle coppe, la cosa non promette niente di buono...



la stessa cosa che ho pensato io...


----------



## gabuz (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se c'è un BONUS per la qualificazione alle coppe, la cosa non promette niente di buono...



Il bonus c'è sempre, anche quando lottavamo veramente per vincere scudetto e Champions. Fa parte della parte variabile della retribuzione. La differenza è che adesso viene specificato.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

---) http://www.milanworld.net/obiettivo-champions-con-mihajlovic-ci-risiamo-vt28728.html


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se c'è un BONUS per la qualificazione alle coppe, la cosa non promette niente di buono...



Ma sì, sono i classici bonus presenti in qualsiasi contratto.
Secondo me sono pure poco sfruttati.

Ad esempio:

ingaggio base: 2 milioni all'anno
bonus qualificazione Europa League: 200.000
bonus qualificazione Champions League: 300.000 euro
bonus scudetto: 500.000 euro
bonus Coppa Italia: 100.000 euro

Fosse per me, abbasserei l'ingaggio base e incrementerei i bonus.
E' l'unico modo per avere la garanzia che allenatore, staff e giocatori si sbattano davvero per raggiungere i risultati.
Prendendo l'esempio di prima:

ingaggio base: 1,2 milioni all'anno
bonus qualificazione Europa League: 400.000
bonus qualificazione Champions League: 600.000 euro
bonus scudetto: 700.000 euro
bonus Coppa Italia: 100.000 euro

Montolivo è da due anni che prende 2,5 milioni l'anno senza qualificarsi alle coppe. Per me è inconcepibile. Non parliamo poi dei vari Poli, El Shaarawy ecc. 
Ma i bonus come parte centrale dello stipendo di un giocatore di una big sono cose che piacciono poco ai procuratori.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il rilancio del Milan ad alti livelli non prevede la parola SCUDETTO.
> Che razza di rilancio è????



In tutti i contratti dei giocatori del Milan c'è il bonus scudetto.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Il riferimento, ovviamente, era ad Ancelotti e Donadoni.



ah ok, errore mio, sarà che l'ombra di Brocchi ha imperversato fin troppo sulle nostre teste... chiedo venia


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sinisa c'ha i suoi fedeli come staff.
> Ho parecchi dubbi che non si porti almeno il suo vice-allenatore e il suo tattico.



spererei anche in uno staff atletico diverso visto le serie di infortuni a cui siamo destinati da anni... e visto quanto "corriamo"


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> spererei anche in uno staff atletico diverso visto le serie di infortuni a cui siamo destinati da anni... e visto quanto "corriamo"



Può essere. 
Di sicuro lo staff sarà parzialmente cambiato.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Mihajlovic firmerà un biennale da 2 milioni di euro a stagione + bonus (dove un bonus è relativo alla qualificazione alle coppe)*



Sono curioso di vedere se opterà per il 4-3-3 o il 4-3-1-2, che sono i suoi moduli di riferimento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere se opterà per il 4-3-3 o il 4-3-1-2, che sono i suoi moduli di riferimento.


Lo sono stati in base alla gente che aveva a disposizione alla Samp, spero piuttosto che abbia l'intelligenza e la bravura di capire quale sia per la nostra rosa il modulo migliore e schierarci di conseguenza.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo fonti vicine a Silvio Berlusconi, e riportate dal Corriere della Sera, il presidente del Milan si è espresso in questo modo su Sinisa Mihajlovic: "Mi piace la sua voglia di lavorare e la sua fame di successi." *


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo sono stati in base alla gente che aveva a disposizione alla Samp, spero piuttosto che abbia l'intelligenza e la bravura di capire quale sia per la nostra rosa il modulo migliore e schierarci di conseguenza.



La rosa attuale è talmente scarsa che non esiste nessun modulo adatto. 
Più che altro il modulo potrebbe influenzare la campagna acquisti.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2015)

la sua reazione quando venne accusato di essere la spia di Mancini.

Non vedo l'ora di vedere che fine faranno gli spioni di Milanello


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

*Tuttosport: Berlusconi e Mihajlovic vogliono Ibrahimovic; entrambi considerano lo svedese come la base perfetta del nuovo corso milanista, e i rapporti tra Sinisa e Zlatan sono ottimi da anni. La società di via Aldo Rossi ha inoltre la forte convinzione che il PSG non veda l'ora di liberarsi del pesantissimo ingaggio del giocatore.
Mihajlovic vorrebbe poi portare dalla Sampdoria al Milan i suoi pupilli Soriano e Romagnoli: il primo ha una valutazione di base di 15 milioni; il secondo appartiene alla Roma, che difficilmente deciderà di privarsene. 
Mihajlovic dovrebbe dare fiducia, almeno inizialmente, ad El Shaarawy e Honda, mentre ci sarebbero dubbi su Menez e Cerci.
*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> la sua reazione quando venne accusato di essere la spia di Mancini.
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di vedere che fine faranno gli spioni di Milanello


----------



## neversayconte (4 Giugno 2015)

godrei mihailovic più ibrahimovic. 
avremmo la squadra più spaccona del mondo.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Berlusconi e Mihajlovic vogliono Ibrahimovic; entrambi considerano lo svedese come la base perfetta del nuovo corso milanista, e i rapporti tra Sinisa e Zlatan sono ottimi da anni. La società di via Aldo Rossi ha inoltre la forte convinzione che il PSG non veda l'ora di liberarsi del pesantissimo ingaggio del giocatore.
> Mihajlovic vorrebbe poi portare dalla Sampdoria al Milan i suoi pupilli Soriano e Romagnoli: il primo ha una valutazione di base di 15 milioni; il secondo appartiene alla Roma, che difficilmente deciderà di privarsene.
> Mihajlovic dovrebbe dare fiducia, almeno inizialmente, ad El Shaarawy e Honda, mentre ci sarebbero dubbi su Menez e Cerci.
> *


Ibra+Miha


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2015)

Ibra, quello è uno da cui si può ripartire, a prescindere dall'età.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Giugno 2015)

Si ma Honda non si può vedere, veramente ha avuto una involuzione assurda rispetto alla prima parte di stagione.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ibra+Miha



Già me li vedo.
El Shaarawy: "Non riesco a correre, ho un dolorino al piede."
Ibra e Miha: "Corriii!!!! Porca putta-na! Il dolorino te lo mettiamo nel didietro se non ti dai una mossa!!"



Diano una strigliata a tutti gli scansafatiche.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma Honda non si può vedere, veramente ha avuto una involuzione assurda rispetto alla prima parte di stagione.



Come riserva ci può stare. Con Mihajlovic forse vedremo finalmente un Milan che corre come non si vede da dieci anni, e Honda che corre può fare la differenza. Però ripeto, sarei sorpreso se Miha lo considerasse un titolare.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> la sua reazione quando venne accusato di essere la spia di Mancini.
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di vedere che fine faranno gli spioni di Milanello



Spero che uccida i vari Dormolivo boys.

PS Ce lo vedo quell'altro morto di sonno di De Sciglio con uno così... LOL


----------



## kollaps (4 Giugno 2015)

Montolivo scade nel 2016, siamo proprio sicuri che rimanga?


----------



## Jaqen (4 Giugno 2015)

Ma nel.video ha detto "questi li ammazzo?"


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Come riserva ci può stare. Con Mihajlovic forse vedremo finalmente un Milan che corre come non si vede da dieci anni, e Honda che corre può fare la differenza. Però ripeto, sarei sorpreso se Miha lo considerasse un titolare.



Io no..a me Honda non dispiace, il primo anno era irriconoscibile, ora nell assenza totale di gioco di Inzaghi era l unico ad avere idee e ad azzardare la giocata anche sbagliando a volte, perché quando si azzarda spesso si perde il pallone ma è così che si deve giocare..


----------



## kollaps (4 Giugno 2015)

Qui finiamo ogni partita in 8  
Non vedo l'ora che si trovi davanti Montolivo, Bonera, Zaccardo e compagnia


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Montolivo scade nel 2016, siamo proprio sicuri che rimanga?



Spero di no.
C'è bisogno di facce nuove.
E Montolivo sarebbe un altro equivoco come Menez. Ancora non si sa qual è il suo ruolo: è una mezz'ala? E' un regista? E' un trequartista? Boh. 
Io faccio autocritica che l'ho stimato per un certo periodo, ma alla fin della fiera mi rendo conto che è un pessimo comunicatore, un capitano inadeguato per un club come il Milan e un giocatore tatticamente ingestibile. 

Aggiungio che fatto che Mihajlovic lo abbia avuto alla Fiorentina non abbia significati particolari. Sinisa giè a luglio si renderà conto chi è da epurare e chi può essere utile. Non m'aspetto che Montolivo venga ceduto a giugno, ma ad agosto è possibilissimo, soprattutto se oltre a Bertolacci arrivassero altri due centrocampisti che gli precluderebbero il posto da titolare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Berlusconi e Mihajlovic vogliono Ibrahimovic; entrambi considerano lo svedese come la base perfetta del nuovo corso milanista, e i rapporti tra Sinisa e Zlatan sono ottimi da anni. La società di via Aldo Rossi ha inoltre la forte convinzione che il PSG non veda l'ora di liberarsi del pesantissimo ingaggio del giocatore.
> Mihajlovic vorrebbe poi portare dalla Sampdoria al Milan i suoi pupilli Soriano e Romagnoli: il primo ha una valutazione di base di 15 milioni; il secondo appartiene alla Roma, che difficilmente deciderà di privarsene.
> Mihajlovic dovrebbe dare fiducia, almeno inizialmente, ad El Shaarawy e Honda, mentre ci sarebbero dubbi su Menez e Cerci.
> *



Ibra= conferma di Menez,l'importante è che torni Zlatan poi va bene tutTo


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io no..a me Honda non dispiace, il primo anno era irriconoscibile, ora nell assenza totale di gioco di Inzaghi era l unico ad avere idee e ad azzardare la giocata anche sbagliando a volte, perché quando si azzarda spesso si perde il pallone ma è così che si deve giocare..



Spero comunque che giochi da trequartista.
I giocatori fuori ruolo mi mandano fuori di testa, dai tempi di Jankulovski terzino.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Spero comunque che giochi da trequartista.
> I giocatori fuori ruolo mi mandano fuori di testa, dai tempi di Jankulovski terzino.



Concordo, anche se io Jankulovski lo preferivo terzino, mi piacciono i giocatori di spinta offensivi sulle fasce, una grande squadra può e deve permetterselo anche a costo di sacrificare qualcosina in difesa


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2015)

Ruiu ha detto che Mihajlovic è andato a Napoli e non sarà l'allenatore del Milan...  c'è gente che ancora gli crede


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2015)

*Scarpini, direttore di Inter Channel: "Avrei preferito chiunque sulla panchina del Milan, ma non Mihajlovic che è dannatamente bravo. I tifosi rossoneri dovrebbero essere contenti e non arrabbiati".*


----------



## Hammer (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Scarpini, direttore di Inter Channel: "Avrei preferito chiunque sulla panchina del Milan, ma non Mihajlovic che è dannatamente bravo. I tifosi rossoneri dovrebbero essere contenti e non arrabbiati".*



Tra le paurose alternative che ci potevano capitare, mi ritengo soddisfatto. Non è un maestro di tattica, ma è uno che si fa rispettare e cattivo come pochi.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Giugno 2015)

E' un Conte 2.0


----------



## Dany20 (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ruiu ha detto che Mihajlovic è andato a Napoli e non sarà l'allenatore del Milan...  c'è gente che ancora gli crede


Su facebook crede ancora in Conte.


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Già me li vedo.
> El Shaarawy: "Non riesco a correre, ho un dolorino al piede."
> Ibra e Miha: "Corriii!!!! Porca putta-na! Il dolorino te lo mettiamo nel didietro se non ti dai una mossa!!"
> 
> ...



Se Elsha e uno "scansafatiche" penso che non lo vedi quando GIOCA.
Non parlo delli allenamenti perche non li guardo.
Ma in partita da proprio tutto... nessuno lo ha mao obbligato a fare il terzino aggiunto... nessuno lo ha mai obbligato ad essere il primo a pressare.

Se si e ROTTO il piede non sara colpa sua.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Scarpini, direttore di Inter Channel: "Avrei preferito chiunque sulla panchina del Milan, ma non Mihajlovic che è dannatamente bravo. I tifosi rossoneri dovrebbero essere contenti e non arrabbiati".*



Quando si ha il dubbio della bontà di una cosa, qualche indizio lo si può trovare sentendo le opinioni dei rivali, e Mihajlovic al Milan fa irritare gli interisti e raccoglie il rispetto degli juventini


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Milan ha scelto il nuovo allenatore per la stagione 2015/2016: Sinisa Mihajlovic. Il serbo ha praticamente trovato l'accordo su tutto con Adriano Galliani.
> I primi contatti risalgono al 18 marzo scorso. L'AD rossonero infatti aveva avvisato Sinisa che in caso di rifiuto di Carletto, la prima scelta sarebbe stato lui. Detto, fatto. Ora l'ultimo ok spetta a Berlusconi, che potrebbe arrivare anche stasera qualora Galliani presenti il tecnico al presidente che quindi firmerebbe il contratto nelle prossime ore e inizierebbe la sua nuova avventura.



Tutto sommato sono contenta e' uno che si fa rispettare e grande lavoratore e motivatore e non e' il tipo da yes man.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ruiu ha detto che Mihajlovic è andato a Napoli e non sarà l'allenatore del Milan...  c'è gente che ancora gli crede



Ma ruiu (volutamente in minuscolo) è masochista ? Non capisce che è diventato un pagliaccio ?



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Scarpini, direttore di Inter Channel: "Avrei preferito chiunque sulla panchina del Milan, ma non Mihajlovic che è dannatamente bravo. I tifosi rossoneri dovrebbero essere contenti e non arrabbiati".*



L'ho sentito ieri in diretta, ma comunque le sue parole valgono poco.


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se Elsha e uno "scansafatiche" penso che non lo vedi quando GIOCA.
> Non parlo delli allenamenti perche non li guardo.
> Ma in partita da proprio tutto... nessuno lo ha mao obbligato a fare il terzino aggiunto... nessuno lo ha mai obbligato ad essere il primo a pressare.
> 
> Se si e ROTTO il piede non sara colpa sua.



L'ho visto dal vivo.
E' un pallido ricordo di quel giocatore che è stato tra settembre 2012 e gennaio 2013. 

Ok aspettare i giovani, ma fino a un certo punto. Fare il quinto anno con El Shaarawy per me è improponibile. Un altro che non si sa che ruolo ha, che gioca cinque minuti a partita, che sta fuori mezzo campionato e che ancora si aspetta che esploda.
Ancelotti e Conte lo avrebbero spedito via subito; la stessa società si è stufata, e lo stesso agente-fratello ha fatto intendere che il giocatore è disponibile alla cessione.
Miahjlovic invece sembra orientato a dargli una possibilità, almeno nel precampionato. 
Spero che si ripigli, ma per me è un giocatore che non si affermerà mai in nessuna big, nè tantomeno in piazze difficili come Roma e Firenze.


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ho visto dal vivo.
> E' un pallido ricordo di quel giocatore che è stato tra settembre 2012 e gennaio 2013.
> 
> Ok aspettare i giovani, ma fino a un certo punto. Fare il quinto anno con El Shaarawy per me è improponibile. Un altro che non si sa che ruolo ha, che gioca cinque minuti a partita, che sta fuori mezzo campionato e che ancora si aspetta che esploda.
> ...



Stai cambiando discorso.
Tu hai detto che era un scansafatiche.

Poi se mi dici che e scarso la cosa e completamente differente (ma non sono comunque daccordo ma capisco chi lo pensa).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2015)

*Mihajlovic in questo momento è tornato ad Amalfi. Galliani invece domani andrà a Berlino per la cerimonia Champion's League. Quindi oggi Sinisa non effettuerà nessuna visita di Casa Milan/milanello e la presentazione probabilmente è rinviata alla settimana prossima.*


----------



## S T B (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic in questo momento è tornato ad Amalfi. Galliani invece domani andrà a Berlino per la cerimonia Champion's League. Quindi oggi Sinisa non effettuerà nessuna visita di Casa Milan/milanello e la presentazione probabilmente è rinviata alla settimana prossima.*



pazienza... la presentazione la possono anche fare il giorno prima del ritiro. Ora va fatta una squadra decente (perchè una squadra forte è pura utopia)


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2015)

Sinisa avrebbe detto a Berlusconi che preferisce allenare difensori sotto i 25, perché sono gli unici che possono ancora imparare qualcosa... Sentito, Adriano? Andare a Roma, citofonare a casa di Alessio 'Sandronesta' Romagnoli, poi chiamare Sabatini... Segnato tutto? Bravo.


----------



## -Lionard- (4 Giugno 2015)

Mihajlovic è un allenatore che mi intriga. Alcuni di voi hanno fatto il nome di Conte ma io rivedo in lui il carattere di Simeone. Anche il Cholo prima di arrivare all'Atletico non aveva un palmares ricchissimo. E' vero che aveva vinto due campionati argentini ma siamo tutti d'accordo che allenare in Serie A o guidare la nazionale serba sia più difficile. Inoltre è un tecnico che non ha lo stile Milan ed in questo caso lo dico in senso positivo. E' uno di carattere, duro, che dice quello che pensa e non accetta compromessi. L'importante è che non si ripeta l'errore fatto con Seedorf e lo si sostenga a livello societario al 100%. Questo significa che se a settembre Poli, Abate e Bonera si presentano in via Aldo Rossi piangendo per il mister che vorrebbe "imporre le sue idee" (cit.), questi dovranno essere rispediti al mittente a suon di calci nel sedere. Se invece si asseconderanno i senatori o si vorrà mitigare il carattere dell'uomo le cose non finiranno bene. Penso che Miha sappia lavorare bene con i giovani e sia molto concreto. Per questo spero che possa preparare il terreno fertile per una squadra in futuro vincente. Ma questo dipenderà dalle scelte di Berlusconi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic è un allenatore che mi intriga. Alcuni di voi hanno fatto il nome di Conte ma io rivedo in lui il carattere di Simeone. Anche il Cholo prima di arrivare all'Atletico non aveva un palmares ricchissimo. E' vero che aveva vinto due campionati argentini ma siamo tutti d'accordo che allenare in Serie A o guidare la nazionale serba sia più difficile. Inoltre è un tecnico che non ha lo stile Milan ed in questo caso lo dico in senso positivo. E' uno di carattere, duro, che dice quello che pensa e non accetta compromessi. L'importante è che non si ripeta l'errore fatto con Seedorf e lo si sostenga a livello societario al 100%. Questo significa che se a settembre Poli, Abate e Bonera si presentano in via Aldo Rossi piangendo per il mister che vorrebbe "imporre le sue idee" (cit.), questi dovranno essere rispediti al mittente a suon di calci nel sedere. Se invece si asseconderanno i senatori o si vorrà mitigare il carattere dell'uomo le cose non finiranno bene. Penso che Miha sappia lavorare bene con i giovani e sia molto concreto. Per questo spero che possa preparare il terreno fertile per una squadra in futuro vincente. Ma questo dipenderà dalle scelte di Berlusconi...



Ammetto che mi intriga vedere che combinerà con Niang


----------



## -Lionard- (4 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ammetto che mi intriga vedere che combinerà con Niang


Guarda ci sono diversi giocatori di questa rosa che quest'anno non è stato possibile giudicare adeguatamente a causa del Ferguson piacentino. Niang e Saponara che sono "esplosi" al Genoa ed all'Empoli ma anche Van Ginkel, riscoperto solo negli ultimi due mesi, o Suso, mai utilizzato di fatto. Miha penso potrebbe restituire alla società una cartina tornasole abbastanza realistica dello stato dell'arte della rosa al termine del prossimo campionato. Io sarei felice di trovare una base di 5-6 giocatori di sicuro affidamento da cui ripartire visto che ad oggi siamo a quota 1 (Diego Lopez). Il resto dipenderà poi da Berlusconi e dalla sua voglia di vendere ma anche arrivassero i cinesi è inutile sperare che arrivino subito i top player. Prima bisogna ricostruire le basi solide e Miha può essere utile in quest'ottica.


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Guarda ci sono diversi giocatori di questa rosa che quest'anno non è stato possibile giudicare adeguatamente a causa del Ferguson piacentino. Niang e Saponara che sono "esplosi" al Genoa ed all'Empoli ma anche Van Ginkel, riscoperto solo negli ultimi due mesi, o Suso, mai utilizzato di fatto. Miha penso potrebbe restituire alla società una cartina tornasole abbastanza realistica dello stato dell'arte della rosa al termine del prossimo campionato. Io sarei felice di trovare una base di 5-6 giocatori di sicuro affidamento da cui ripartire visto che ad oggi siamo a quota 1 (Diego Lopez). Il resto dipenderà poi da Berlusconi e dalla sua voglia di vendere ma anche arrivassero i cinesi è inutile sperare che arrivino subito i top player. Prima bisogna ricostruire le basi solide e Miha può essere utile in quest'ottica.



Credo che la società vada a cercare proprio questo aspetto: uomini prima che giocatori, unita', moralità, spirito di corpo, appartenenza ad un ideale di squadra. E questo, prima ancora dell'idea di gioco come puro concetto tattico. Pescatori di uomini, avrebbe detto Qualcuno. Questo era ed è quello che veramente accomuna Ancelotti a Mihajlovic, gli allenatori che la Società ha contattato. E non si parte da zero, ma da Diego Lopez e da Jack Bonaventura, esempi di dignità in mezzo alle macerie.


----------



## TheZio (4 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sinisa avrebbe detto a Berlusconi che preferisce allenare difensori sotto i 25, perché sono gli unici che possono ancora imparare qualcosa... Sentito, Adriano? Andare a Roma, citofonare a casa di Alessio 'Sandronesta' Romagnoli, poi chiamare Sabatini... Segnato tutto? Bravo.



Quoto col sangue, saliva, bava e tutto il possibile!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sinisa avrebbe detto a Berlusconi che preferisce allenare difensori sotto i 25, perché sono gli unici che possono ancora imparare qualcosa... Sentito, Adriano? Andare a Roma, citofonare a casa di Alessio 'Sandronesta' Romagnoli, poi chiamare Sabatini... Segnato tutto? Bravo.



Per ora sembra che abbia citofonato a casa Ely...  ma Romagnoli sarebbe un gran colpo in prospettiva, magari. A Roma dubito possa trovare spazio vista la concorrenza.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per ora sembra che abbia citofonato a casa Ely...  ma Romagnoli sarebbe un gran colpo in prospettiva, magari. A Roma dubito possa trovare spazio vista la concorrenza.



Ma la Roma credo tenga al ragazzo, se non servirà oggi sarà domani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Guarda ci sono diversi giocatori di questa rosa che quest'anno non è stato possibile giudicare adeguatamente a causa del Ferguson piacentino. Niang e Saponara che sono "esplosi" al Genoa ed all'Empoli ma anche Van Ginkel, riscoperto solo negli ultimi due mesi, o Suso, mai utilizzato di fatto. Miha penso potrebbe restituire alla società una cartina tornasole abbastanza realistica dello stato dell'arte della rosa al termine del prossimo campionato. Io sarei felice di trovare una base di 5-6 giocatori di sicuro affidamento da cui ripartire visto che ad oggi siamo a quota 1 (Diego Lopez). Il resto dipenderà poi da Berlusconi e dalla sua voglia di vendere ma anche arrivassero i cinesi è inutile sperare che arrivino subito i top player. Prima bisogna ricostruire le basi solide e Miha può essere utile in quest'ottica.



Oddio, uno, Abate, Antonelli e Bonaventura ci stanno tranquillamente, soprattutto gli ultimi due.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (4 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Guarda ci sono diversi giocatori di questa rosa che quest'anno non è stato possibile giudicare adeguatamente a causa del Ferguson piacentino. Niang e Saponara che sono "esplosi" al Genoa ed all'Empoli ma anche Van Ginkel, riscoperto solo negli ultimi due mesi, o Suso, mai utilizzato di fatto. Miha penso potrebbe restituire alla società una cartina tornasole abbastanza realistica dello stato dell'arte della rosa al termine del prossimo campionato. Io sarei felice di trovare una base di 5-6 giocatori di sicuro affidamento da cui ripartire visto che ad oggi siamo a quota 1 (Diego Lopez). Il resto dipenderà poi da Berlusconi e dalla sua voglia di vendere ma anche arrivassero i cinesi è inutile sperare che arrivino subito i top player. Prima bisogna ricostruire le basi solide e Miha può essere utile in quest'ottica.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Credo che la società vada a cercare proprio questo aspetto: uomini prima che giocatori, unita', moralità, spirito di corpo, appartenenza ad un ideale di squadra. E questo, prima ancora dell'idea di gioco come puro concetto tattico. Pescatori di uomini, avrebbe detto Qualcuno. Questo era ed è quello che veramente accomuna Ancelotti a Mihajlovic, gli allenatori che la Società ha contattato. E non si parte da zero, ma da Diego Lopez e da Jack Bonaventura, esempi di dignità in mezzo alle macerie.



Molto bene, complimenti a entrambi per i post molto garbati. Merce rara in un Forum.
Anch'io sono fiducioso: aggiungo che, se si vuol ripartire, bisogna farlo dalle fondamenta, cioè dai giovani. E Miha ha chiesto proprio questo, ciò che Inzaghi ha praticamente ignorato, preoccupato solo di mantenere il posto e poco fiducioso in sè stesso.
Anche se spero che la rosa venga dotata di qualche fuoriclasse (in realtà ci credo poco), penso che far crescere nuove leve e una maggior attenzione al mercato e al Bilancio potrebbero consentire di tornare presto fra le prime, almeno in Italia.
Ben venga Mihailovic, ma auguro anche a Inzaghi migliori fortune. Nei nostri ricordi rimane sempre un grande ex giocatore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*


----------



## Dapone (4 Giugno 2015)

oh ma tutto sto cambiamento?
piano eh


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



Notizia importantissima. Buon lavoro Bovenzi!


----------



## Serginho (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



Eh si all'inizio sono sempre i migliori nel loro ruolo, poi escono fuori puntualmente tutti i limiti


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Giugno 2015)

Un allenatore con gli attributi grandi come una casa, spero sia il sergente di ferro che viene dipinto perché è quello di cui il Milan ora ha più bisogno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2015)

Anche Vio era il miglior tattico delle situazioni da calcio piazzato. Aspetto la risposta del campo


----------



## markjordan (4 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche Vio era il miglior tattico delle situazioni da calcio piazzato. Aspetto la risposta del campo


peggio e' impossibile
x cui l'importante e' la sostituzione


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



anche Vio era il mago della palle inattive..   speriamo siano veramente competenti!


----------



## folletto (4 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic è un allenatore che mi intriga. Alcuni di voi hanno fatto il nome di Conte ma io rivedo in lui il carattere di Simeone. Anche il Cholo prima di arrivare all'Atletico non aveva un palmares ricchissimo. E' vero che aveva vinto due campionati argentini ma siamo tutti d'accordo che allenare in Serie A o guidare la nazionale serba sia più difficile. Inoltre è un tecnico che non ha lo stile Milan ed in questo caso lo dico in senso positivo. E' uno di carattere, duro, che dice quello che pensa e non accetta compromessi. L'importante è che non si ripeta l'errore fatto con Seedorf e lo si sostenga a livello societario al 100%. Questo significa che se a settembre Poli, Abate e Bonera si presentano in via Aldo Rossi piangendo per il mister che vorrebbe "imporre le sue idee" (cit.), questi dovranno essere rispediti al mittente a suon di calci nel sedere. Se invece si asseconderanno i senatori o si vorrà mitigare il carattere dell'uomo le cose non finiranno bene. Penso che Miha sappia lavorare bene con i giovani e sia molto concreto. Per questo spero che possa preparare il terreno fertile per una squadra in futuro vincente. Ma questo dipenderà dalle scelte di Berlusconi...



Infatti, anche secondo me può fare bene se lo si lascia lavorare come vuole lui e se viene sostenuto dalla società in tutto o quasi. Probabilmente anche Allegri avrebbe fatto molto meglio al Milan e forse Seedorf avrebbe potuto portare avanti il suo lavoro *SE*.............


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



Bene. L'importante è che facciano fuori il circo Tognaccini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



Aria fresca, benissimo.

E Sarri ha appena confermato a Sky che fu veramente contattato dal Milan... quindi ci è andata davvero di lusso!


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aria fresca, benissimo.
> 
> E Sarri ha appena confermato a Sky che fu veramente contattato dal Milan... quindi ci è andata davvero di lusso!



Beh, in uno scenario in cui si arrivava al 15 di giugno aspettando inutilmente Conte, con Mihajlovic che nel frattempo si sarebbe accasato a Napoli o alla Fiorentina...Il rischio ci sarebbe stato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Giugno 2015)

Comunque pare che quest'anno faremo una tournèè in Cina più Audi Cup ad agosto. Quindi addio preparazione.


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



Deo gratias! Ci voleva assolutamente aria nuova da questo punto di vista. Speriamo siano veramente persone competenti, che riducano gli infortuni e permettano ai ragazzi di non morire dopo mezz'ora di gioco.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



Niente male, è una buona notizia. Però queste cose le dicono un pò per tutti (ancora mi ricordo di Vio).


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*





Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh si all'inizio sono sempre i migliori nel loro ruolo, poi escono fuori puntualmente tutti i limiti





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche Vio era il miglior tattico delle situazioni da calcio piazzato. Aspetto la risposta del campo



Quel che dite è più che legittimo, però va considerato anche con chi lavori. Se fai lavorare il miglior preparatore al mondo, con dei catorci ambulanti gli infortuni continueranno ad esserci...


----------



## Petrecte (4 Giugno 2015)

A questa società serve in primis una rivoluzione nello staff tecnico e atletico , una rivoluzione che potrà fare solo bene ne sono certo.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



Vedremo la prossima stagione come la squadra di comporterà atleticamente, sui giornali ne ho sentiti tanti di fenomeni, poi i fatti magari smentiscono


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Giugno 2015)

.

Ecco cosa dicevano di Bovenzi a Samnews24 al suo arrivo, con Mihajlovic, alla Sampdoria, siamo in una botte di ferro direi


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2015)

.

Ecco cosa dicevano di Bovenzi a Samnews24 al suo arrivo, con Mihajlovic, alla Sampdoria, siamo in una botte di ferro direi [/QUOTE]

Se è per questo mi ricordo che anche Tassotti aveva più di 15 in tutti gli attributi.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se è per questo mi ricordo che anche Tassotti aveva più di 15 in tutti gli attributi.



Ahiahiahi


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio su Twitter, in risposta ad un utente dubbioso data l'assenza di comunicati: "é tutto fatto".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter, in risposta ad un utente dubbioso data l'assenza di comunicati: "é tutto fatto".*



Un po' di paura è legittima visto quello di cui sono capaci, quale colpo di teatro migliore per superare anche la farsa Ancelotti nella loro sfida personale del "teatrino più eclatante"? 
Tra l'altro c'è ancora lo spauracchio Montella che aleggia, il comunicato dei Della Valle di ieri denotava irritazione per qualcosa di non ben chiaro.

Insomma, che lo annuncino alla svelta così ci togliamo ogni dubbio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: per Mihajlovic contratto di 2 anni. Si porterà dietro il suo staff tecnico, tra cui il capo preparatore atletico Antonio Bovenzi. Quest'ultimo ha seguito Sinisa negli ultimi 5 anni, dopo aver lavorato anche con De Canio al Lecce e con Mancini nell'Inter del 2007/2008. Bovenzi è conosciuto come uno dei più bravi nel suo ruolo. Con lui gli infortuni, solitamente, sono ridotti al minimo.*



Era ora !!


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

*Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *



E' il giorno delle buone notizie??


----------



## 666psycho (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *



sarebbe una buonissima notizia! solo per questo merita il piu grande rispetto!


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> E' il giorno delle buone notizie??



Io solo toglierei a Montolivo la faccia di capitano e poi gli darei altra opportunita dovo di avere fatto una preparazione atletica decente


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io solo toglierei a Montolivo la faccia



fixed.
Così la frase suona divinamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Calciomercato.com Mr Bee avrebbe dato l'ok a Sinisa Mihajlovic.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *



Troppe belle notizie tutte insieme.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Calciomercato.com Mr Bee avrebbe dato l'ok a Sinisa Mihajlovic.


Ottimo. Oggi gran giornata.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *



sarebbe un colpo di mercato CLAMOROSO. Il salto di qualità vero.
Cediamo il più grande sopravvalutato della storia recente della Serie A, l'indegno per eccellenza...e liberiamo il posto ad un centrocampista di qualità VERO E PROPRIO.
Se fosse vero, sarebbe il segnale più importante.
...anche perché la fascia poi magari la danno a Thiagone


----------



## peppe75 (6 Giugno 2015)

Io voglio Kondogbiaaa!!


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Giugno 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Io voglio Kondogbiaaa!!



idem


----------



## Petrecte (6 Giugno 2015)

Se fosse vero significa che un progetto del geometra se ne va .....


----------



## Black (6 Giugno 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Io voglio Kondogbiaaa!!



Kondogbia al posto di Montolivo.... Ibra al posto di Destro... con questi 2, allora gli altri acquisti si possono anche chiamare Bertolacci e Jose Mauri !


----------



## franck3211 (6 Giugno 2015)

Siete certi che kongdobia è il centrocampista di qualità che ci serve? il vero regista di cui abbiamo bisogno? Per me no. Affianco a lui servirebbe un vero regista.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *



Lacrime...di...gioia!

Dai, Sinisa!


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *



Sarebbe una cosa sensazionale


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Quando sarà ufficializzato ?
I pericoli Spaletti e Prandelli sono sempre pronti ad incombere...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Siete certi che kongdobia è il centrocampista di qualità che ci serve? il vero regista di cui abbiamo bisogno? Per me no. Affianco a lui servirebbe un vero regista.


Ma infatti Kondogbia non è un regista, è un mediano che gioca davanti alla difesa, fa il ruolo di Busquets praticamente o quello che fu di Van Bommel, abbina grande quantità ad una discreta qualità, diciamo che sarebbe il perno basso di un centrocampo a tre.


----------



## franck3211 (6 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Kondogbia non è un regista, è un mediano che gioca davanti alla difesa, fa il ruolo di Busquets praticamente o quello che fu di Van Bommel, abbina grande quantità ad una discreta qualità, diciamo che sarebbe il perno basso di un centrocampo a tre.



Esatto però personalmente punterei su un grande regista affianco da uno come kongdobia non credo che da solo basti affianco per dirti a un soriano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Esatto però personalmente punterei su un grande regista affianco da uno come kongdobia non credo che da solo basti affianco per dirti a un soriano.


Se si prende Kondogbia mi aspetto un centrocampo a 3 e va da sé che bisognerebbe comprare ancora due mezz'ali vicino al francese, perché attualmente il nostro centrocampo è veramente zero, non si salva nessuno.


----------



## franck3211 (6 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se si prende Kondogbia mi aspetto un centrocampo a 3 e va da sé che bisognerebbe comprare ancora due mezz'ali vicino al francese, perché attualmente il nostro centrocampo è veramente zero, non si salva nessuno.


Esatto io credo che qui ci vogliano due top a centrocampo. Un difensore centrale forte con uno giovane e di prospettiva e un grande attacante alla ibra. Per il resto giocatori di contorno giovani e validi che possano crescere


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

*Questo è topic di Mihajlovic. Di mercato e altro parlatene qua *http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-come-cambia-il-milan-vt28792.html


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni, direttore di QS: "Mihajlovic potrebbe decidere di non confermare Montolivo." *



ma stiamo scherzando??? io mi ero rassegnato a vedere questa feccia con la fascia di capitano fino alla fine dei suoi giorni


----------



## Dapone (6 Giugno 2015)

ma quando lo ufficializzano?


----------

